# schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?



## rumpelfeld (23 Januar 2009)

Habe davonheute eine Rechnung über 96 Euro erhalten. muss man sowas bezahlen?  Die haben nicht meine richtige Anschrift,... Können die dann überhaupt  Ihre Forderung geltendmachen?


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Eigentlich nicht! Du wirst nun per eMail mit einigen Mahnungen bombardiert und anschließend verflüchtigt sich die Forderung (die eigentlich an denjenigen gerichtet ist, der in der Adresszeile und der Anrede steht). Wenn du es nicht selbst warst, dann hat womöglich irgendwer bei der Anmeldung (aus unbekanntem Grund) deine eMailadresse angegeben.

Eine strafbewährte Handlung durch den Anbieter lässt sich aus der Rechnung jedenfalls nicht ableiten. Jeder kann jedem eine Rechnung stellen und auch mahnen, nur muss derjenige, der fordert, auch in der Lage sein, die den Beweis über den Vertragsschluss antreten zu können.

Fürs Archiv hier mal ein Screenshot vom Anmeldefenster. Es muss aber nicht gesagt sein, dass das bei dem genauso aussah, der die Anmeldung mit deiner eMailadresse vorgenommen hatte.

Übrigens ist das ein Schwesterprojekt von sharelite.de.


----------



## bs170 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo,

habe heute auch so eine Mail bekommen. Könnte sein, dass ich mich da mal angemeldet hab, jedoch wurde ich nicht explizit auf die Kosten hingewiesen. Meint ihr, die Sache verläuft im Sande, wenn ich nichts zahle. Kann man da einfach so von jemandem angemeldet werden, oder muss man da noch einen Bestätigungslink von der E-Mail klicken?

Grüße


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Nicht zu zahlen ist die einzige Möglichkeit, sein gutes Geld zu behalten.


----------



## Lasso (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Hallo...öhm ich hoffe ich kann dieses Thread benutzen..ich hbe ein ähnliches PPorblem..mir wird vorgeeworfen mich  bei schnell-downloaden.com angemeldet zu haben udn habe auch eine Rechnung von 96 euro bekommen....ka anscheinend hat jemand meine E.mail adresse, adresse namen etc dort eingetragen...ich hab denen geschirbeen das ich nnie auf ihrer Seite war , und ich auch noch keine 18 bin udn somit ja jemand ein anderes Datum angegebn haben muss und damit müsse der Verrtag doch nicht gültig sein, oder?
ich hab die Mail mal kopiert:

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

Wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und teilen Ihnen mit:

Sie haben am 24.12.2008 den Zugang zum kostenpflichtigen Dienst http://schnell***-downloaden.com bestellt. Im sofort sichtbaren Bereich der Internetseite wird der Interessent durch die Preiskennzeichnung vorab sehr deutlich darüber informiert, dass bei einer Bestellung weitere Kosten entstehen.

2) Um an diesem Angebot teilnehmen zu können, muss der Interessent seine persönlichen Daten und seine E-Mail-Adresse angeben. Außerdem muss den AGB zugestimmt und die Eingabe mit dem Knopf "Anmelden" abgeschlossen werden. Werden die AGB nicht akzeptiert, ist der Bestellprozess nicht möglich!

3) Um die Bestellung zu legitimieren, nutzt die aspirate GmbH das sog. Double-Opt-In-Verfahren: Dies bedeutet, dass bei der Bestellung die AGB akzeptiert wurden, an die angegebene E-Mail-Adresse ein Bestätigungslink gesendet - in der ein sog. Bestätigungslink eingebettet ist sowie die Widerrufsbelehrung und die AGB in Textform - und aktiviert wurde, sodass eine Willensbekundung zum Vertrag vorliegt.

Nach der Aktivierung des Bestätigungslinks bekommt der Kunde die Zugansdaten und nochmals die Widerrufsbelehrung sowie die AGB in Textform per Email übersandt. 

4) Da innerhalb von 14 Tagen (zzgl. Feiertage) kein Widerruf erfolgte, wurde die Rechnung per Post und per Email zugesendet.

5) Bitte beachten Sie: Die Kosten sind nicht von der Intensität der Nutzung des Angebots abhängig, sondern von der Vertragslaufzeit.

Unter diesen Umständen können wir Ihre Reklamation nicht nachvollziehen, da wir Ihnen die von Ihnen bestellte Leistung zugänglich gemacht und erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist in Rechnung gestellt haben. Wir fordern Sie daher auf, die Rechnung fristgerecht zu bezahlen, um weitere Kosten zu vermeiden.


----------



## spacereiner (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*



> damit müsse der Vertrag doch nicht gültig sein, oder


Lies mal meine Sigi


----------



## Lasso (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Hab ich was überlesen? oder was meinst du genau?
sry wenn ich so blöd frag, aber hab echt Panik wegen dem Stuff


----------



## spacereiner (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

Das hier
Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Lasso (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minderjährige bekommt Mahnung von Firstload*

aahh dankeschön..und sry nochmal^^


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



bs170 schrieb:


> Kann man da einfach so von jemandem angemeldet werden, oder muss man da noch einen Bestätigungslink von der E-Mail klicken?


Man kann ohne weiteres von anderen angemeldet werden und an die eMail wird der Verifizierungslink gesendet. Die Rechnung wird auch ohne Bestätigung des Linkes ausgelöst, für den Anbieter ist das lediglich der Doppelte Boden, besser bekannt als Double-Opt-In-Verfahren.


----------



## bonnet2000 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo,
mir dasselbe passiert und mir ist es erst jetzt aufgefallen - nachdem die Rechnung ins Haus geflattert kam. Für den Widerruf ist es ja nun zu spät. 
Leider habe ich auch meine Adressdaten angegeben.

Was kann ich jetzt tun? 

Einfach ignorieren und abwarten? Trotzdem widerrufen - wenn ja mit welcher Begründung?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



bonnet2000 schrieb:


> Was kann ich jetzt tun?


Lesen und  entscheiden  ( Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Persönliche Rechtsberatng "tu  dies, tu das " ist nicht erlaubt


----------



## Bojaen (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Klasse Leistung dieser Seite :roll:

Ich bin seit fast 12 Jahren im I-Net unterwegst und mir ist schon eigiges an Abzocke untergekommen.
Allerdings hat es bisher noch keiner geschaft mich in so eine Abzockfalle tappen zu lassen.
schnell-downloaden.com hat es nun doch geschafft :wall::wall:

Wer kommt schon auf den Gedanken das ausgerechnet dort wo es kostenlose Programme zum download gibt sich Kosten verstecken.
Ich hab mir im Dezember dort glaube ich OpenOffice geladen und seitdem bin ich nie wieder dort gewesen.
Heute kommt Rechnung über 96€
Ich werde das natürlich nicht bezahlen :-p

Vertrag wurde gekündigt wegen arglistiger Täuschung und ich hab hier auch noch nen Musterbrief den ich Montag denen dann noch per Post zukommen lasse.

E-Mailverkehr wurde aufgezeichnet und auch abgespeichert.

Was muß ich sonnst noch beachten ??

MfG
Bojaen


----------



## Tomscheck (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo

habe auch gestern von denen eine Rechnung bekommen. Ich kann mich auch errinnern, dass ich mich da angemeldet habe. Nur war mir nicht bewusst, dass ich dafür 96 Euro im Jahr bezahlen muß, da es da sowieso nur 13!!!!:-? Programme die es sowiso kostenlos im Netz bekommt downloaden kann. Habe der Rechnung sofort widersprochen und habe heute folgende Antwort bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> 
> Wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und teilen Ihnen mit:
> 
> ...


 

nun weiß ich nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll, da ich Depp:wall: auch noch meine Adresse angegeben habe. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, das da damals nichts von einem Abo stand. Geht man heute auf diese Seite, steht da natürlich, das es kostenpflichtig ist.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich mich verhalten soll? Oder ist vielleicht schon jemand einen Schritt weiter und hat schon einen Mahnung oder ähniches von denen bekommen?

Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar:-p

MFG
Tomscheck


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Tomscheck schrieb:


> nun weiß ich nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll, da ich Depp:wall: auch noch meine Adresse angegeben habe. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, das da damals nichts von einem Abo stand. Geht man heute auf diese Seite, steht da natürlich, das es kostenpflichtig ist.


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


Tomscheck schrieb:


> Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar:-p


Die Infos zu denen  die Links oben auf der Seite führen: 

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nun mal verboten.
Wenn das nicht reichen sollte > Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Tomscheck (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Woran erkenne ich eigentlich, ob es sich bei schneller dowwloaden um einen seriösen Anbieter oder um einen Abzocker handelt?


----------



## Bojaen (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> Woran erkenne ich eigentlich, ob es sich bei schneller dowwloaden um einen seriösen Anbieter oder um einen Abzocker handelt?



Naja sollte offensichtlich sein was das für nen Anbieter ist.
Wenn nicht dann stelle Dir die Frage was rechtfertigt die Kostenpflichtigkeit eines Anbieters der nix anbietet.
Die Software die dort angeboten wird stammt nicht von der Firma und gibts über viele Portale kostenlos zum Download.
Auch soviele Programme das man dafür 2 Jahre Abo braucht werden nicht geboten.
Der Anbieter geht bewußt auf Dummfang meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

So pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten.

Hier aber mal einige Merkmale typischer Abzocker:


 Die Preisangabe ist versteckt bzw. verschleiert.
 Es wird eine bagatellartige "Dienstleistung" angeboten, deren Preis in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung steht.
 Nach dem Klick auf "Anmelden" erfolgt keine weitere Sicherheitsabfrage mehr, wo man die Eingaben nochmal bestätigen müsste und Korrekturen anbringen könnte.
 Im Anmeldeprozess erfolgt keine Absicherung durch eine Bestätigungs-Mail, wo man die Anmeldung nochmal endgültig verifizieren müsste (sogenanntes "double-opt-in", wird von den Abzockern meist nicht gemacht)
 Es gibt keine Widerrufsbelehrung, und zwar separat, in Textform zugestellt.
 Bei typischen Abzockern gibt es oft keine ladungsfähige Anschrift in Deutschland bzw. nur ein Postfach.
 Man bekommt eine Mahnung, ohne überhaupt eine Rechnung erhalten zu haben.
 Man bekommt eine zweite, dann eine dritte Mahnung, dann die letzte vor Inkassobeitreibung, dann die allerallerletzte vor dem Scharfrichter, u.s.w., das übliche Mahndroh-Kasperletheater wird abgespult, aber alle Drohungen (Mahnbescheid etc.) niemals wahrgemacht.


----------



## sascha (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

7 Punkte, an denen du einen fragwürdigen Internetdienst erkennst:

Kostenfallen und Abzocker im Internet erkennen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## spacereiner (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> Vertrag wurde gekündigt wegen arglistiger Täuschung und ich hab hier auch noch nen Musterbrief den ich Montag denen dann noch per Post zukommen lasse.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Arglistige Täuschung gibt es nicht


----------



## Negi (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo.
ich weis nich obs dies hier schon gefragt wurde aber was ist wenn man bei denen nun tatsächlich was herunter geladen hat und die meine ip haben. kann ich einfach ganz beruhigt bleiben und nicht zahlen oder sollt ich doch lieber zahlen oder anderweitig vorgehen. habe heut nämlich leider auch ne rechnung von denen erhalten...
bin dankbar für eure antworten. und auch ein großes lob für die hilfe bei opendownload (bin ich erst nach aspirate draufgekommen[ ich muss die hellugkeitseinstellungen vom laptop ändern:wall: scheiß google anzeigen...])


----------



## webwatcher (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Negi schrieb:


> und die meine ip haben.



Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Negi (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ok danke. aber ich find das ehrlich gesagt echt mies das man wenn man nen neuen pc (oder nur os neu aufspielt) hat und sich dann denk komm besorgt ich mit freeware noch dafür bezahlen soll. sowas zeigt einfach mal wieder die gier der menschen.


----------



## Acronis (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> sowas zeigt einfach mal wieder die gier der menschen.


Das Problem ist ein ganz anderes.Solange es immer noch genug User gibt die ohne zu lesen und ihr Hirn zu gebrauchen überall ihe Daten angeben wird es auch diese Seiten geben.Die spekulieren doch gerade darauf das jemand so dumm ist und vielleicht sogar noch bezahlt.Wenn es nur 10% sind die zahlen,weil sie glauben das sie zahlen müssen verdienen sich diese Anbieter eine goldene Nase


----------



## Brainy (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hy leute mir gings nicht anders ich habe heute meine mails getscheckt und da war auch so eine Zahlungsaufforderung dabei ich habe den gleich zurückgeschrieben da ich noch keine rechnung oder sowas per post erhalten hatte zudem kann ich nichtmal mehr auf schnell-downloaden drauf somit überhauptnicht mein sogenantes ABO:abgelehnt:nutzen und auch nicht nach kosten suchen ich weis nichtmal mehr ob ich meine adresse angegeben habe und auch nicht so richtig was ich tun soll meine frage lautet könt ihr noch auf die seite und was muss ich jetzt dringend!!!!!!! machen Wiederuff etz. Danke 


Gruß Brainy


----------



## dater (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> machen Wiederuff etz


Nöö,die Links oben auf dieser Seite lesen


----------



## Brainy (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Habe ich schon gemacht trotzdem danke:-p.

Gruß Brainy


----------



## oldcheery (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Bojaen schrieb:


> Klasse Leistung dieser Seite :roll:
> 
> "Ich bin seit fast 12 Jahren im I-Net unterwegst und mir ist schon eigiges an Abzocke untergekommen..."



Bojaen...da können wir uns die Hand reichen...ich bin seit 1996 im Netz und nur einmal reingefallen. Man sieht, die Tricks werden immer gerissener [.......] und normale Vorsichtsmassnahmen helfen nicht immer (sind aber gut!) 
Ich habe mir am fragl. Tag nur den "CCleaner" runtergeladen, weiß aber ums Verrecken heute nicht mehr, von welcher Seite oder über welches link. Wie mir von anderer Seite geschrieben wurde, war der Gf dieser "aspirate" GmbH (sehr empfehlenswert zu googeln)  eine Weile ruhig und hat sich erst in den letzten Tagen vermehrt wieder betätigt. 
Wir werden es beobachten, richtig? Am besten Austausch hier über dieses Forum, sonst wird es zu weitläufig.
Das einemal, das ich zuvor Pech hatte, war mit einer Agentur in der schönen Schweiz, die mir ein langes Leben geweissagt  und dafür Unsummen verlangt hat. Ich habe damals sogar überhaupt nichts unternommen und nach 6 Monaten wild-böser Post war es aus mit denen. 
Diesmal habe ich ein Standardschreiben der Münchner Verbraucherzentrale kopiert und der aspirate gefaxt.
Wie frech das pack ist, zeigt ja eine einfache Übersetzung des Firmennamens "aspirate".
Gruß in die Runde!


----------



## hdzimmermann (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Nachdem ich auch ein Opfer bin, wollte ich mir Mal aspirate.de genauer ansehen - und siehe da, die website ist zumindest seit Gestern down. Jedenfalls erreiche ich sie nicht, und das von zwei verschiedenen Providern aus. Was hat denn das zu bedeuten?


----------



## elwoodblues87 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

moin,

habe vor einigen tagen  die email und heute eine rechnung per post.
habe mich dooferweise mit richtigem namen eingeloggt, da ich wahrscheinlich(bin mir nicht mehr so sicher) antivir gedownloadet habe.

macht es einen unterschied, eine rechnung per post oder via email zu erhalten?
und sollte man antworten, wenn man post bekommen hat oder nicht?

gruss

Pat


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



elwoodblues87 schrieb:


> macht es einen unterschied, eine rechnung per post oder via email zu erhalten?
> und sollte man antworten, wenn man post bekommen hat oder nicht?


Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt.

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Brainy (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Habe jetzt bei der firma widerspruch per e-mail eingelegt reicht das????

Guß Brainy


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Brainy schrieb:


> Habe jetzt bei der firma widerspruch per e-mail


Lies den Link in meinem Posting über dir.

Nochmal: persönliche Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht, weil sie schlicht verboten ist.

Wenn die Infos  nicht reichen oder nicht verstanden werden > 
Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------



## Ruth (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich bin am 1. Januar auf die Internetseite von schnell-downloaden.com aus versehen gekommen, habe nicht aufgepasst und heute eine Rechnung über 100 Euro erhalten. Ihr seht, es geht noch mehreren so.:wall:


----------



## Cedric (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Liebe Geimende, 

auch ich bin ein Opfer von aspirate. Habe heute eine rechnung von 96€ bekommen. Kann mich auch noch entsinnen mich dort angemeldet zu haben( dummerweise mit meinen richtige Kontaktdaten:wall.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass da was von Gratis stand. habe mir antivir runtergeladen.

Ich werde auf deren Schreiben nicht antworten. Hatte das selbe vor 2 Jahren schon einmal und da hat sich das auch verlaufen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

@ cedric, wenn du dich dort nicht angemeldet hattest, dann konntest du auch über deren Seite nichts runter laden!


----------



## oldcheery (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo in die Runde!
hdzimmermann hat leider nur teilweise Recht:

"Nachdem ich auch ein Opfer bin, wollte ich mir Mal aspirate.de genauer ansehen - und siehe da, die website ist zumindest seit Gestern down."

Die Hauptseite "aspirate.de" ist am Netz, die ominöse Unterseite "http://schnell-downloaden.com/" ist unerreichbar. Ich habe mir von der Webantwort einen screenshot gezogen, denn dadurch wird ja der "Vertrag" noch unsinniger.
Ich denke, da hat sich entweder ein Hacker gerächt oder aber der Provider hat die Seite vom Netz genommen.

Ich habe den Widerspruch der Verbraucherzentral München an die Aspirate GmbH gefaxt, weil mir eMail nicht beweiskräftig genug erscheint. 

Ich bin aber sehr sicher, daß es nicht zu einem Prozeß kommen wird! Aber auch gelassen für den Fall, daß er kommt. Kein Richter würde eine so dubiose Forderung anerkennen. Das weiß die Gegenseite und hat bisher ja auch noch keine Forderung wirklich konsequent durchgezogen. 

Schade nur um die viele vertane Zeit und bei manchen Opfern auch die nervliche Belastung. Da hilft auch nicht sehr, wenn man sich klarmacht, daß diese Leute früher oder später scheitern...scheitern müssen.Wie alle vor Ihnen! Allerdings, ein wenig Geld werden sie von Unkundigen und Ängstlichen wohl ergaunert haben....sehr schade darum.

Also...in Zukunft... noch vorsichtiger mit der Abgabe von echten eMail-Adressen und sonstigen Daten. I c h habe gelernt!


----------



## Negi (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

also auf aspirate.de komme ich drauf nur schnell-downloaden ist nun offline... was das wohl zu bedeuten hat. ich hoffe nicht nur serverarbeiten...
wäre echt schön


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Negi schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht nur serverarbeiten...
> wäre echt schön


Im Google Cache steht:


> Dies ist der Cache von Google von [noparse]http://schnell-downloaden.com/.[/noparse] Es handelt sich dabei um ein Abbild der Seite, wie diese am *21. Jan. *2009 04:15:47 GMT angezeigt wurde.


ist also schon sechs Tage off-line. Das deutet ( hoffentlich) auf ein größeres Problem


----------



## Negi (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

nun wenn dem so sein sollte und diese seite dauerhaft off gehen sollt dann können alle ganz beruhig sein, denn dann würde der angebliche 'vertrag' ja ungültig werden.


----------



## SEP (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Negi schrieb:


> ... denn dann würde der angebliche 'vertrag' ja ungültig werden.


Ist das so?


----------



## Negi (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

hab nen 'oder nicht?' vergessen. mal was anderes. ich kann die seite opendownload nicht mehr angezeigt bekommen un in google find ich die ai nimmer. is die engültig wech? *hoff*


----------



## Tomscheck (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Negi schrieb:


> also auf aspirate.de komme ich drauf nur schnell-downloaden ist nun offline... was das wohl zu bedeuten hat. ich hoffe nicht nur serverarbeiten...
> wäre echt schön


 

Seite ist wieder online:unzufrieden:


----------



## Negi (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ja stimmt leider...
aber weis wer was nun mit opendownload is?


----------



## bonnet2000 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Man korrigiert wohl langsam die Rechtschreibfehler. Mal sehen ob sie alle finden...


----------



## kall3 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

also ich komm auf die Seite noch nicht wieder drauf - "Der Server unter schnell-downloaden.com braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden."


----------



## sascha (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



kall3 schrieb:


> also ich komm auf die Seite noch nicht wieder drauf - "Der Server unter schnell-downloaden.com braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden."



Ein schwerer Verlust...


----------



## smbb (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Bin auch drauf reingefallen, ist mir noch nie passiert, check immer alles ab.

Aber wenn ich bei Adobe auf der Website nach einer Neuinstallation die aktuelle Acrobat-Version runterladen will, rechne ich nicht damit, dass mich jemand reinlegen will.

Also zunächst kommt die Website mit der Registrierung, na gut, wenn Adobe das jetzt so will, hab ich nichts dagegen. Als ich damit fertig war, kommt der Hinweis, dass es 8 € im Monat (also 96 €/Jahr) zu zahlen gilt, wenn man weiterklickt. Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht und den Vorgang abgebrochn. Nachdem ich mich wegen der Zeit, die Flöten gegangen ist geärgert habe, hab ich statt Version 9 nur die Version 8 runtergeladen, ging ohne sich zu registrieren. Ich ahn doch nicht, dass ich mich da irgendwo angemeldet habe.

Jetzt die Rechnung! Freut mich, dass Schnell-Downloaden.com schon so beliebt ist :-D

Die Website ist im Übrigen jetzt mit dem Hinweis erreichbar, dass die gerade angegriffen werden und sich gegen den Angriff wehren müssen.

Na ja, bei der Beliebtheit braucht man sich nicht zu wundern!!! :comphit:

Hab mir jetzt die AGB durchgelesen, der Vertrag läuft auf mindestens 2 Jahre, wer jetzt zahl, bekommt nächstes Jahr noch ne Rechnung.

Nun Gut, werd meine Frau darauf einstimmen, dass wir von der freundlichen Firma jetzt wohl häufiger Post erhalten und dass die danach noch ihren Freunden Inkasso & Co. unsere Adresse geben werden. :sun:


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> wenn Adobe das jetzt so will, hab ich nichts dagegen.


Selbst wenn es so wäre gibt man Fremden doch nicht seine persönlichen Daten.Was hat es Adobe zu jucken wer man ist und wo man wohnt


----------



## smbb (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hast ja auch Recht, werd bei Registrierungs-Formularen künftig grundsätzlich Pseudo-Angaben machen


----------



## dater (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Mit den Daten kann man richtig Dummheiten machen.Werbemüll und Spam ist dabei noch das Harmloseste


----------



## kall3 (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer...mal schauen, was das jetzt gibt und dann mal weitersehen.

Hat zufällig einer Erfahrung mit der netten Firma Aspirate? Also wie lange die jemandem auffn Keks gehen und so?


----------



## Negi (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

so ich habe mir nun erstmal einen dead info e-mail account erstellt um in zukunft geschützt zu sein. is nur empfehlenswert. wenn man nich genvt werden will...


----------



## tropi (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

auch ich erhielt eine Rechnung am 27.01. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich keinen Vertrag mit der Firma aspirate abgeschlossen habe. Ich frage mich allerdings wie die an meine Postanschrift kommen? Gibt es da eine technische Möglichkeit? Kannmir jemand helfen?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

da muß wohl einer nicht artig gewesen sein.....:sun:

denn zur zeit geht da nämlich nichts, nur......


> *SEHR GEEHRTE DAMEN UND HERREN, LEIDER WERDEN UNSERE SERVER ANGEGRIFFEN. DAHER IST DER SERVER MOMENTAN OFFLINE. WIR BITTEN DIES ZU ENTSCHULDIGEN! WIR VERSUCHEN SCHNELLSTMÖGLICH DEN SERVER WIEDER ANS NETZ ZU BEKOMMEN.*


----------



## hakotrac (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Liebe Leute,

Ich bin auch am 26.12.2008 auf Schnell-downloaden.com hereingefallen. Allerdings bin ich keiner der sich irgendwo anmeldet ohne das er weiß was man da machen kann, weil man ja nirgends auf dieser Seite sieht was die anbieten. Außerdem wäre es mir aufgefallen wenn man dort etwas bezahlen müsste. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das ich mich auf einer anderen Seite angemeldet habe  (Dort auch sehen konnte was man downloaden kann). 
Naja habe aber nur die E-Mail Adresse angegeben. dann habe ich eine Mail bekommen das ich die anderen Daten unverzüglich eintragen sollte. Dann habe ich im I-Net gesucht ob es zu dieser Seite Informationen gibt allerdings nichts gefunden erst nachdem ich mich bei ihnen entschuldigt hatte und ihnen meine Daten gegeben hatte bin ich hier auf diese Seite gestoßen. Muss ich jetzt trotzdem zahlen ich habe ja auch nicht vermutet das man für Free-Ware Programme etwas bezahlen muss. Bin echt am Ende mir ist so etwas noch nie passiert wäre schön wenn sich jemand melden könnte.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Lies die Infos, zu den die Links oben auf der Seite führen.
  Dort steht alles was dazu zu sagen  und zu wissen ist.
Danach sollte jegliche Angst verflogen sein

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht gestattet


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



hakotrac schrieb:


> Außerdem wäre es mir aufgefallen wenn man dort etwas bezahlen müsste. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das ich mich auf einer anderen Seite angemeldet habe  (Dort auch sehen konnte was man downloaden kann).


Du hast also deine Daten nicht auf der Seite eingegeben, die > HIER < dargestellt ist? Auf der Rechnung steht die genaue Zeit der Anmldung. Vergleiche doch mal deine gespeicherten Seiten unter den Temporary Internet Files zu genau dieser Zeit.


----------



## hakotrac (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Da ich nicht so ein PC Spezialist bin weiß ich leider nicht wie das geht habe Vista und das hat doch glaube was mit Nero zu tun oder?? Wenn ja ich habe Nero 7


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

...nein, das hat mit dem von dir genutzten Browser zu tun und den darüber am PC temporär gespeicherten Internetseiten. Aber lass mal gut sein!


----------



## hakotrac (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

OK trotzdem danke
 soll ich die Mails jetzt weiterhin Löschen oder noch angucken weil  die haben ja die kompletten Daten von mir.


----------



## oldcheery (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo auch nochmal von mir,
dann war ja meine Vermutung, dass jemand persönlich den komischen Vogel von aspirate angegriffen hat. Zu meiner Zeit, eine Weile her, gab es sowas auch schon im Btx-Verkehr. Gut so, Jungs!
Ich habe am fraglichen Tag nur einmal etwas heruntergeladen, den CCleaner, ich weiß nicht mehr von wo. Frage an "reducal", wo kann man denn die temporary internet files oder Vergleichbares beim Mozilla Firefox nachprüfen? Oder kann ich sonstwie rausbekommen, woher der link zu "schnell-downloaden" kommen kann? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß es auf einer CD von Computerbild o.ä. war....
Es gibt auch eine Seite, in Russland beheimatet, wo man sich (auf deutsch) sehr eingehend mit diesen Abzocktypen befasst, ohne auf deutsche Gesetze (z.B. zur Rechtsberatung) Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen. Man hat dort auch Musterbriefe parat, wie man z.B. an die in der Rechnung genannte Hausbank des Abzockers schreiben kann. Banken sind jetzt neuerdings sehr vorsichtig, was Vorwürfe der Mithilfe betrifft und sperren schon mal Konten - bis alles geklärt ist. Sowas tut mehr weh, als Anwaltsschreiben oder ähnlich.
Wie dem auch sei, man sollte sich nicht irre machen lassen. Taschendiebe gibts an jedem großen Bahnhof - mehr sind diese Typen keinesfalls. Sie werden nicht aussterben oder auszumerzen sein, leider!
oldcheery


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



oldcheery schrieb:


> ...wo kann man denn die temporary internet files oder Vergleichbares beim Mozilla Firefox nachprüfen?


Siehe Anhang - Reiter "Chronik" und dann "Gesamte Chronik anzeigen".



oldcheery schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Seite, in Russland beheimatet, wo man sich (auf deutsch) sehr eingehend mit diesen Abzocktypen befasst...


Kann ich bitte einen Link dazu per PN bekommen?


----------



## hakotrac (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Schade bei mir ist es schon zu lange her. Oder kann man das noch weiter zurück verfolgen??
Mfg


----------



## dr.dezibel (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Also, eure Antworten waren hilfreich, die Links funktionierten leider nicht alle. 

Der hier:

Rechnung Inkasso Betrug: Kostenfallen und Abofallen im Internet zusammengefasst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

lädt nur bis 27%

viele andere sind auch defekt (zumindest bei mir)

Nun ja, ich ärgere mich jedenfalls auch mit den Burschen von schnell-downloaden rum. Ich wusste auch erst von nichts, hab denen geschrieben dass ich keine Ahnung habe wann ich bei denen was abgeschlossen haben sollte, auf deren Seite bin ich nie gewesen. Zudem ist meine I-Netleitung (Wohnheim, ein langsamer Uniserver für 500 Leute oder mehr) so lahm dass ich so was nicht brauche. Das reicht zu Stoßzeiten nicht mal fürs Emailabrufen. Jedenfalls schicken die mir eine Rechnung. Kann sein, dass ich mich da angemeldet habe, da mein Rechner neu bespielt werden musste und ich noch Software brauchte. Wahrscheinlich ist es mir auch beim Adobe-Reader laden passiert. Der zeigt mir ja manchmal noch nicht einmal den Text vollständig an.

Nun, die haben nicht meine richtige Adresse, die ist fake, aber leider den Hinweis, dass ich über die Uni im Netz war. Können die meine Adresse rausbekommen bzw. dürfen die die Adresse von der Uni anfordern? Bis jetzt haben die nur meine Emailadresse. 

In der letzten Email von denen stand, dass der Zugang von einem Uni-PC aus bestellt wurde. Diese Mail trägt den Betreff "Kulanz".

Die Frage ist ob ich jetzt aus dem Schneider bin oder ob die jetzt versuchen über die Uni an mich heran zu kommen.

Könnt ihr mir sonst noch einen Rat geben, bin so langsam verzweifelt :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Bojaen (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



spacereiner schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> Arglistige Täuschung gibt es nicht



Warum nicht 

Wurde ich nicht über die wahre Absicht der Seite getäuscht ??
Wurden nicht ansonnsten kostenlose Programme angeboten die nur über dieses Portal Kosten verursachen weil einer so dreißt ist und mit anderer Leute  arbeit nur Geld verdienen will.
Wurden User nicht absichtlich mit kostenlosen Programmen auf einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst gelockt


----------



## dr.dezibel (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Achso, der Link aus dem russischen Reich würde mich auch interessieren :-D


----------



## Bojaen (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



dr.dezibel schrieb:


> Also, eure Antworten waren hilfreich, die Links funktionierten leider nicht alle.
> 
> Der hier:
> 
> ...




Provider dürfen eigentlich keine Adressen rausgeben und bei ner Uni mit über 500 PC sollte es schwer werden überhaupt nachweisen zu können wer zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt dort war


----------



## hakotrac (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hat denn hier eigentlich schon einer ne Mahnung oder sowas von denen bekommen oder ist es bisher immer nur bei einer Rechnung geblieben??
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr sauer das kann doch nicht angehen das die uns so verarschen:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## dr.dezibel (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Bojaen schrieb:


> Provider dürfen eigentlich keine Adressen rausgeben und bei ner Uni mit über 500 PC sollte es schwer werden überhaupt nachweisen zu können wer zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt dort war



Das ist nicht schwer, es ist ein Wohnheim, wir wählen uns über VPN-Verbindung ein mit Nutzername und PW. Der Server da gehört zur Uni.

Das Problem ist, dass es schon zu lange her ist. Ich weiß nicht einmal mehr, dass ich auf dieser Seite war. Zudem soll da eine Bestätigungsemail gekommen sein die ich allerdings auch nicht mehr habe, allerdings sind in meinem "gelöscht"-Order noch Mails vom August... 

Wie kann ich mich richtig verhalten im weiteren Schriftverkehr?


----------



## Bojaen (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



hakotrac schrieb:


> Hat denn hier eigentlich schon einer ne Mahnung oder sowas von denen bekommen oder ist es bisher immer nur bei einer Rechnung geblieben??
> Ich bin jedenfalls sehr sauer das kann doch nicht angehen das die uns so verarschen:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:



Meine Rechnung stammt erst vom Freitag letzte Woche da müssen erst mind. 14 Tage ins Land gehen um überhaupt ne Mahnung zu bekommen


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass ein wie auch immer gearteter Briefwechsel mit Betreibern der Nutzlos-Branche zu nichts führt.


----------



## Bojaen (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



dr.dezibel schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mich richtig verhalten im weiteren Schriftverkehr?



Richtig oder Falsch gibts da nicht.
Es gibt genug Hinweise und Links hier wo steht wie man sich Verhalten könnte


----------



## dr.dezibel (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Also, die Uni darf die Daten nicht rausgeben und sonst finden die mich nicht.

Kann ich die Sache totschweigen? oder sollte ich einen Musterbrief schreiben?

Na ich werd morgen zum Verbraucherschutz gehen, vllt. können die mir noch weiterhelfen.

Hier darf man ja keine Reachtsberatung machen, kann mir nochmal jemand den link für die russ. Seite per PN schicken?


----------



## dater (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Alles was zu tun ist steht steht in den Links ganz oben auf dieser Seite


----------



## hammerwerfer (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Leute
Bin jetzt auch ein Opfer von Aspirate und sehe der sache eigentlich gelassen entgegen.
Werde schön alle Briefe und Mails sammeln.
Ich surfe schon seit Jahren durchs I-Net aber solch ein Mist ist mir noch nie passiert.:wall:

Mein Download soll am 28.12.2008 gewesen sein und ich erinnere mich wirklich nicht was ich dort gesucht haben soll.
Mein Temp-Ordner(I-Net-Files) ist erst wieder ab dem 10.01.2009 gefüllt.

Gruß
Hammerwerfer


----------



## Manolix (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo zusammen

mir wurde auch eine Rechnung zugestellt und da ich ja schon mit einem anderen Anbieter (damals über ein Inkasso Büro) Ärger gehabt habe legte ich die Rechnung zu meinen Akten ins Büro da ich mich als erst mal schlau machen wollte.
Jetzt zu meinem Problem, meine Frau machte gestern ein wenig Büroarbeit und überwies natürlich Rechnungen und eben jene dieses Ärgernisses halt auch mit.
Wie kann ich jetzt hier dagegensteuern ?, Geld zurückholen von der Bank hätte ich schon probiert, geht nicht.
Kann mir da jemand helfen ?????:roll:

Herlichen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Damit ist das Geld weg! Du könntest es nun allenfalls noch zurück klagen.


----------



## Manolix (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Damit ist das Geld weg! Du könntest es nun allenfalls noch zurück klagen.


 
soll ich dann wenigstens die Rechnung über 96 Euro für das zweite Jahr ignorieren oder muss ich die dann jetzt auch noch zahlen ?:wall:


----------



## dietbro1 (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Habe am 22.01.2009 eine Rechnung erhalten. Bin auf dieser Seite schnell-downloaden nie
gewesen. Habe mein 2. E-Mail-Konto angeschaut - wo hauptsächlich der ganze Werbemüll anfällt und wo ich mich für kostenfreie Programme registrieren lasse. Ich musste feststellen, dass am 20.12.2008 2 E-Mails von aspirata vorlagen. Ich soll mich um 18.36 Uhr auf der o. a. Seite registriert haben, wobei ich dann den darunter liegenden Link anklicken sollte.
Um 18.37 Uhr soll ich mich erfolgreich angemeldet haben!!
Ich habe mich niemals auf der Seite schnell-downloaden registrieren lassen, das heißt
auch keine persönlichen Daten eingegeben und auf Anmeldung geklickt.
Auf dieser Seite wird eindeutig auf die Kosten und auf akzeptieren der AGB hingewiesen.
                 Man müsste ja blind sein, wenn man das machen würde.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



dietbro1 schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite wird eindeutig auf die Kosten und auf akzeptieren der AGB hingewiesen.


Webseiten  sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## dietbro1 (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



kall3 schrieb:


> Hinterher ist man immer schlauer...mal schauen, was das jetzt gibt und dann mal weitersehen.
> 
> Hat zufällig einer Erfahrung mit der netten Firma Aspirate? Also wie lange die jemandem auffn Keks gehen und so?



dietbro1: bei unberechtigten Telefongebühren im Jahr 2002, verursacht durch einen Dialer auf der Festplatte, dauerte der Vorgang 6. Monate.
Erst kommen Mahnungen von der Fa., dann schreibt das Inkassobüro, danach
die rechtanwälte und dann kommt vielleicht ein Brief vom Amtsgericht. Hier innerhalb von 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegen. 
Dann kam nichts mehr - erledigt.
Ich habe mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale beraten lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



dietbro1 schrieb:


> und dann kommt vielleicht ein Brief vom Amtsgericht.


Die Wahrscheinlickeit vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend größer


----------



## Gerecht (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo zusammen!


Eine unserer Mitarbeiterin ist am 21. Dezember ebenfalls auf schnell-downloaden hereingefallen.

  Auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Softwareanbieter hat sie sich dort registriert um die Angebote überhaupt sehen zu können. Da schnappte die Falle zu, Unverhofft flatterte eine Rechnung von 96,- Euro flatterte ins Haus. 

  Unsere Mitarbeiterin ist seit Jahren für unseren Interneteinkauf tätigt, sie hat also Erfahrung und verhält sich entsprechend sorgfältig. Sie sagt, dass sie nirgends einen Hinweis auf Kosten gesehen hätte. Hinzu kommt, dass ihr PC ausfiel, und die ganze Sache auch in die Feiertage fiel, so dass ein fristgerechter Widerspruch nicht möglich war. Ihr ersuchen an die „werte“ Firma die Rechung zu stornieren, wegen den genannten Gründen, hatten den bekannten Brief zur Folge, dass dies nicht möglich sei. Auf ein weiteres Ersuchen, wenigstens das Folgejahr zu stornieren, wurde jedoch akzeptiert. 

  Beinahe wäre die Rechnung von 96,- Euro bezahlt worden, wären wir da nicht auf die sehr informative Seite „Computerbetrug.de“ gestossen! Wir möchten allen Mitarbeitern sowie User dieser Seite ganz herzlich danken. Sie klärt auf und macht Mut entschieden zu parieren. Mal sehen, ob wir dies mit einer kleinen Spende honorieren können, anstatt den Betrag in den Rachen eines [ edit]  zu stopfen.


Herzlichen Dank


----------



## dr.dezibel (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, hier wird sehr gut beraten, schade ist es nur, dass man keine anwaltliche Hilfe (o.Ä.) geben darf. Aber da gibt es eine russische Seite die einem noch jegliche Zweifel nimmt. Da sollte jeder hin der nach den zahlreichen informativen Posts hier immer noch Panik schiebt. 

Für mich ist die Sache erledigt, nochmals ein Großes Dankeschön an alle die hier posten und helfen!!!


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



dr.dezibel schrieb:


> Aber da gibt es eine russische Seite .... Da sollte jeder hin ...


:dagegen:
Diese nun schon einige Mal angepriesene Seite hat auch nicht mehr als unsere Hinweise hier oder die der Verbraucherzentralen, im Gegenteil - sauber ist dort nicht recherchiert worden sondern vieles von irgend welchen anderen Partisanen-Seiten runter geklaut.


----------



## dr.dezibel (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ist wurscht welche Seite die bessere ist, wichtig ist das geholfen wird. Ich fand nur dass die andere Seite weniger Amtsdeutsch enthält, bzw hier in diesem Forum funzen einige Links bei mir nicht. Da schon. Letztlich ist es egal, diese Seite hier ist sehr informativ, werde ich auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen.
Kann nur sagen: weiter so!!!

LG, dr.dezibel


----------



## hakotrac (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich bin auch begeistert und ich werde auch nicht antworten und nicht Zahlen lasse mir von solchen "Abzockern" nicht das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

schnell-downoaden.com ist ein Projekt der Aspirate GmbH. Neben diversen Contentpartnern und Affilates (Werbepartnern) ist dieser Anbieter der alleinige Verantwortliche des Angebotes. Deshalb hier nochmals die Frage (und ich werde sie auch wiederholen), hat jmd. eine andere Preisangabe erhalten als diese > HIER < und kann mir derjenige bitte einen Nachweis darüber zukommen lassen?


----------



## Tomscheck (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo

habe mich bei der örtlichen Verbraucherzentale beraten lassen. Dort ist man der Meinung, das dieser "Vertrag" ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 BGB von einem Moat, weil die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach eingabe der pers. Daten (= "Vertragsbeginn") in schriftlicher Form zugestellt wurde.
Ich habe darauf hin sofort wieder Widersprochen und habe von denen bis jetz noch keine Antwort erhalten. Heißt das jetzt die haben meinen Widerspruch akzeptiert? Weil nach meinem ersten Widerspruch hatte ich innerhalb weniger Stunden eine Antwort.

MFG Tomschek


----------



## dr.dezibel (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Das mit den Antworten kann manchmal dauern, die Letzte Antwort von denen hat 2 Tage gebraucht.

zur Preisangabe, die Mail sagt so etwas von 96 Euro pro Jahr. Kann mich jedoch nicht erinnern jemals soetwas abgeschlossen zu haben oder auf einer Website unter solchen Umständen persönliche Daten eingetragen zu haben.


----------



## Tomscheck (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Reducal schrieb:


> schnell-downoaden.com ist ein Projekt der Aspirate GmbH. Neben diversen Contentpartnern und Affilates (Werbepartnern) ist dieser Anbieter der alleinige Verantwortliche des Angebotes. Deshalb hier nochmals die Frage (und ich werde sie auch wiederholen), hat jmd. eine andere Preisangabe erhalten als diese > HIER < und kann mir derjenige bitte einen Nachweis darüber zukommen lassen?


 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass da am Tag x etwas anderes stand, ich kann es aber leider nicht beweisen. Ich habe mir Open Office runtergeladen und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich mich als Nutzer von Open Office registrieren lassen sollte. Wie gesagt, beweisen kann ich das leider nicht.

MFG 
Tomscheck


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Manolix schrieb:


> soll ich dann wenigstens die Rechnung über 96 Euro für das zweite Jahr ignorieren oder muss ich die dann jetzt auch noch zahlen ?:wall:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Ansonsten hast du bei deiner Frau echt was gut ...


----------



## BenTigger (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



dr.dezibel schrieb:


> Ich fand nur dass die andere Seite weniger Amtsdeutsch enthält, bzw hier in diesem Forum funzen einige Links bei mir nicht.
> LG, dr.dezibel



Das Problem liegt auf deiner Seite. Hier funktionieren die Links. Auch das Beispiel von dir, welches nur mit 27% bei dir lädt, kommt hier voll an. Irgendwelche Einstellungen bei dir, die diese Blockade verursachen?


----------



## dr.dezibel (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hmm, hab mal geschaut, an meinen Interneteinstellungen liegts nicht, Popup-Blocker aktiv, sperrt diese Seite aber nicht. Firewall sagt auch nichts, eventuell liegts am Opera. Bin jedoch nicht gewillt nen anderen Browser zu laden  oder es liegt am Internet der Uni, dass die irgendwas sperren.

Muss ich mal an einem anderen PC probieren


----------



## Gerecht (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Reducal schrieb:


> schnell-downoaden.com ist ein Projekt der Aspirate GmbH. Neben diversen Contentpartnern und Affilates (Werbepartnern) ist dieser Anbieter der alleinige Verantwortliche des Angebotes. Deshalb hier nochmals die Frage (und ich werde sie auch wiederholen), hat jmd. eine andere Preisangabe erhalten als diese > HIER < und kann mir derjenige bitte einen Nachweis darüber zukommen lassen?



Wir haben leider auch keinen Beweis und können uns an Einzelheiten der Seite bei der Registrierung nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## oldcheery (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Es ist wirklich irrelevant, welche Seiten man als Betroffener aufsucht, wenn man nur aufgeklärt und beruhigt wird! Es wäre unsinnig, wenn die Seitenbetreiber untereinander in Rangstreitigkeiten verfallen würden. Ähnliches gibt es leider immer wieder und erinnert mich an eine uralte Karikatur in der 5 Missionare im Kochtopf von Menschenfressern darüber streiten, welche Religion wohl die bessere sei. 
Es ist sicher, daß von Aspirate bzw. "schnell-downloaden-com" verschiedene Seiten ins Netzam gestellt wurden, mit und ohne Preisangabe etc. Dies wird  und um den 21.12.08 herum geschehen sein. Genaueres kann man nur etwas später sagen, wenn die Webseiten vom Archiv (z.B. http://www.archive.org vom 85 Milliarden Seiten aufbewahrt werden) gezeigt werden. Dort wird exakt jede Veränderung gezeigt.
Meine Chronik zeigt mir, daß ich von FileHippo den CCleaner heruntergeladen habe und auf die Seite der Aspirate gelangt bin. Ich habe die software heruntergeladen - das wars! Auf keiner Seite, weder der Aspirate noch Schneller-Downloaden auch nur der allerkleinste Vermerk von Kosten! Das ist klarer, deutlicher, unverschämter Betrug, da dieselben Seiten dann kurz später geändert wurden.
Alles sehr schön nachweisbar! Insoweit würde es mein Herz erwärmen, wenn es zu einer Klage der Ganoven gegen mich käme. Kommt es aber nicht, da ist der Blitzschlagvergleich völlig richtig und noch untertrieben.

Macht Euch nicht,
Ist alles nur Scheiß!
(Konfuzius II)


----------



## hakotrac (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo,
Das ist ja alles ganz schön aber kannman erstens diese sache wie du/sie dies gerade gennant hast/haben denn auch vor Gericht bemerken. Da ich meine kompletten daten an die Geschickt habe. Und zweitens meine Chronik geht nur bis zum 12.01.2009 aber ich habe mich am 26.12.08 angemeldet. Wie kann ich dies nun Herrausfinden??


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



hakotrac schrieb:


> [...] Wie kann ich dies nun Herrausfinden??


Gar nicht. Und ausserdem ist es Sache des Anbieters, es zweifelsfrei und gerichtsfest darzulegen. Da reicht keine IP oder was auch immer. Kein Anbieter kann beweisen, dass zum Zeitpunkt des angeblich kostenpflichtigen Abschluss des Vertrags diese auch ersichtlich waren.

Also weiterhin gilt, reden / schreiben ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold  .
Alle Infos stehen ganz oben auf dieser Seite.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## hakotrac (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Also heißt das das die praktisch so und so verloren haben. Sorry aber ich habe von sowas gar keine Ahnung.


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Der böse Wolf im Kasperle-Theater kann die Kinder nicht mehr erschrecken, wenn die merken, dass mit Puppen gespielt wrd.


----------



## oldcheery (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> "Der böse Wolf im Kasperle-Theater kann die Kinder nicht mehr erschrecken, wenn die merken, dass mit Puppen gespielt wird...



Es gibt viele Kinder - immer noch,  die erschrecken. Und die tun mir leid!


----------



## Bojaen (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



hakotrac schrieb:


> Also heißt das das die praktisch so und so verloren haben. Sorry aber ich habe von sowas gar keine Ahnung.



Nein.
Weil es immernoch genügend gibt die sich sowas gefallen lassen und man selbst solche Leute kaum rechtlich belangen kann.
Ist eine Seite aufgeflogen oder wird zu auffällig kommt eine neue Seite.
Verlierer sind immer wieder die User und nicht die Betreiber einer solchen Seite auch wenn die vereinzelt mal keine Erfolge erzielen.  :wall::wall:


----------



## Daneel Olivaw (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich verfolge die Beiträge hier im Forum jetzt seit Montag, natürlich habe ich auch eine Rechnung der "aspirate" bekommen, und die hat mir meinen ganzen Sonntag versaut :unzufrieden:. Wie wahrscheinlich vielen Menschen gings mir genau so, wie hier schon oft beschrieben wurde. So um Weihnachten rum, auf einer harmlosen, nutzlosen Seite registriert, dann auf einmal eine Rechnung über Abo-und angeblichen Vertrag. Na, da predige ich immer zu meiner Frau:"Sei ja vorsichtig im Netz, mit Daten u.s.w":lupe: und jetzt bin ich selber der Depp....:wall:
Also vielen herzlichen Dank für die tollen Links die hier geboten werden und die damit für Aufklärung in solchen Fällen sorgen. Besonders dem Moderator Webwatcher für seine gelungenen Beiträge (Brieffreundschaft oder nicht...).
Somit konnte ich auch wieder beruhigt schlafen und ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Betreiber(Abzocker) solcher dubiosen Nutzlosseiten vielleicht mal bestraft werden, schon weil SIE mir meinen schönen Sonntag versaut haben:steinigung:


----------



## kall3 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Tomscheck schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe mich bei der örtlichen Verbraucherzentale beraten lassen. Dort ist man der Meinung, das dieser "Vertrag" ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 BGB von einem Moat, weil die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach eingabe der pers. Daten (= "Vertragsbeginn") in schriftlicher Form zugestellt wurde.
> 
> MFG Tomschek



Hast du da jetzt was erreicht? Wenn du erfolgreich warst, kannste ja ma laut geben, dann werd ich das mit der gleichen Begründung auch nochmal versuchen. 

Ansonsten: Vielen Dank an diese geniale Page!!!!!


----------



## Teleton (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Tomscheck schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe mich bei der örtlichen Verbraucherzentale beraten lassen. Dort ist man der Meinung, das dieser "Vertrag" ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 BGB von einem Moat, weil die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach eingabe der pers. Daten (= "Vertragsbeginn") in schriftlicher Form zugestellt wurde.


Nur um das klarzustellen. 
Hat man Dir gesagt Du müsstest jetzt innerhalb eines Monates widerrufen?

Oder ist man dort der Auffassung, dass -da eine nachträgliche Belehrung vorliegt- in der Belehrung ein Monat stehen müsste vgl hier


			
				§355 Abs2 Satz 2 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Belehrung nach Vertragsschluss mitgeteilt, beträgt die Frist abweichend von Absatz 1 Satz 2 einen Monat.


Und weil die Belehrung mit Frist 2 Wochen daher falsch ist beginnt mangels ordnungsgemässer Belehrung gar keine Frist weder 2 Wochen noch 1 Monat?


----------



## Tomscheck (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



kall3 schrieb:


> Hast du da jetzt was erreicht? Wenn du erfolgreich warst, kannste ja ma laut geben, dann werd ich das mit der gleichen Begründung auch nochmal versuchen.
> 
> Ansonsten: Vielen Dank an diese geniale Page!!!!!


 

Hallo
habe am 26.01.09 meinen Vertrag nach § 355 BGB Widerrufen und seit dem von denen nicht mehr gehört. Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, das mein Widerspruch erfolgreich war


----------



## Tomscheck (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Teleton schrieb:


> Nur um das klarzustellen.
> Hat man Dir gesagt Du müsstest jetzt innerhalb eines Monates widerrufen?
> 
> Oder ist man dort der Auffassung, dass -da eine nachträgliche Belehrung vorliegt- in der Belehrung ein Monat stehen müsste vgl hier
> Und weil die Belehrung mit Frist 2 Wochen daher falsch ist beginnt mangels ordnungsgemässer Belehrung gar keine Frist weder 2 Wochen noch 1 Monat?


 

Man sagte mir ich sollte innerhalb der Frist von 1 Monat kündigen nur um sicherzugehen.


----------



## Alex111 (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung von Aspirate bekommen über 96 Euro.
Ich habe mich mit den zugesandten zugangsdaten auf schnell-downloaden.com angemeldet und im Downloadbereich nachgeschaut, was
die zu bieten haben. Alles absolut kostefreie programme wie VLC player, DivX player, Adobe Reader, ICQ 6.5, und sogar Service Pack 3 für Windows XP und andere kostenfreie Programme, insgesammt 14 Stück.
Das ist ein offensichtlicher [.......]. Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Alex111 schrieb:


> Oder habe ich da was übersehen?


Anscheinend schon, nämlich, dass nur allein die Registrierung was kosten soll.





			
				Aspirate schrieb:
			
		

> Durch Drücken von "Anmelden" entstehen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8 Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre, jährlich im Voraus zahlbar.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Anscheinend schon, nämlich, dass nur allein die Registrierung was kosten soll.


Der Aufruf dieser Nutzlosseiten   erfolgt von Usern nahezu ausschließlich  über 
 Google Werbelinks.  Dass diese Seiten so aussehen wie beim direkten Aufruf kannst du doch 
gar nicht mit Sicherheit feststellen.
 Also bitte etwas Zurückhaltung mit der unterschwelligen Unterstellung der User sei fehlsichtig.
Der Leitsatz, dass Webseiten nicht in Granit gemeißelt sind, sollte sich langsam rumgesprochen haben
Der Beweis dafür, dass der User die Seite  mit deutlicher Preisangabe hätte sehen können , obliegt dem Nutzlosbetreiber, nicht umgekehrt dem User dass nicht.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## bonnet2000 (1 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Alex111 schrieb:


> ...und sogar Service Pack 3 für Windows XP...


Na dann sollten wir sie gleich bei Microsoft melden!

Dies ist ausdrücklich laut den Lizenzbedingungen des ServicePacks untersagt.


----------



## Cora (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

auch ich war so dämlich (nix gegen Euch!!!) und habe meine Daten bei schnell-downloaden.com angegeben, um ANTIVIR runterzuladen?! :wall: Auch bei mir kam die Rechnung prompt, hab gestern die Zahlungspflicht zurückgewiesen und mich dabei auf den mangelnden Vertragsabschluss berufen. Das war das letzte Mal, dass ich mich meine kostbare Zeit für Korrespondenz mit diesem Betrügerverein vergeudet hab. Bin aber gespannt, was als nächstes kommt. 

Halte Euch auf dem laufenden und bin auch neugierig wie es Euch so ergeht. :-?

LG


----------



## Gerecht (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Alex111 schrieb:


> Alles absolut kostefreie programme wie VLC player, DivX player, Adobe Reader, ICQ 6.5, und sogar Service Pack 3 für Windows XP und andere kostenfreie Programme, insgesammt 14 Stück.



... es ist wirklich verblüffend was da angeboten wird. Ich musste zweimal hinschauen, ob das wirklich wahr ist. Das machte mich sofort stutzig und sagte mir dass hier [......] im Spiel sein muss. Mein anschliessenden Researchen gaben mit Recht. Diese "werte" Firma macht sich nicht mal Mühe wirklich interessante Freeware anzubieten.

Wie schon ein anderer User sagte: Aspirate, der Namer der Firma, bedeutet übersetzt: absaugen, ansaugen ... also abzocken! Ist das nicht ein weiterer Beweiss

In den AGB werden die Kosten verschleiert, indem man z.B. schreibt: "8 (in worten acht) Euro". Beim schnellen scrollen sucht nämlich das Auge die Schreibweise 8,- € Wieder ein Beweis ...

In find es wichtig, dass sich möglichst viele Betroffene hier oder in ähnlichen Seiten melden, das gibt gegenseitige Sicherheit, macht Mut und vorallem, es bringt die dunklen Machenschaften ans Licht

Gemeinsamkeit stärkt :-D


----------



## Karl1921 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo,

ich mach's kurz: Ich bin auch über einen Link zu dieser Page gekommen und hab' mich registriert. Wollte schon die 96 Euro bezahlen, weil ich keine Lust hatte, mich drüber aufzuregen. Dank diesem Forum werde ich es sein lassen und entsprechend der angegebenen Links handeln.

Vielen Dank und viel Erfolg an alle, die auf diese ... reingefallen sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Karl1921 schrieb:


> Dank diesem Forum werde ich es sein lassen und entsprechend der angegebenen Links handeln.


sehr gute Entscheidung  :thumb:


----------



## Rindenmulch (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

auch ich machs mal kurz:

leider erleide ich derzeit das gleiche Schicksal wie viele User hier.
Bin durch Zufall auf Eure Seite gestossen als ich auf der Suche nach Infos über "aspirate" und "schnell-downloaden.com" war.

Hab vor ca. 4 Wochen über Google nach ner Downloadmöglichkeit für den DivX Player gesucht und bin auf die Seite "schnell-downloaden.com" "gelinkt" worden.
Da ich dieses Tool ganz fix brauchte, registrierte ich mich halt schnell auf der Seite. Nun ja......als ich vor 3 Tagen eine Rechnung über 96 € bekam, war ich echt baff.
So begab ich mich nochmal auf diese dubiose Seite und ich traute meinen Augen kaum was die Brüder da für teures Geld zum Download anbieten.
Als ich mich damals registriert habe, stand definitiv nichts von gebühren. Und wenn dann schön versteckt. So wie die Seite nach erneutem Aufruf direkt über den Browser aussah, sah sie definitiv nicht bei Registrierung aus. Also von "12 Monate zu je 8 Euro" oder "96,00€" stand da meines Wissens nichts. Jedenfalls nicht so platziert wie beim Direktaufruf.

Ich bin schon über 15 Jahre im Internet unterwegs und bin auch noch nie in solch eine Geldfalle gelaufen. Zumal ich auch im Bereich IT/Software beruflich tätig bin. Man schämt sich direkt gegenüber seinen Kunden und traut sich kaum darüber zu reden. 

Jedenfalls bin ich über den Inhalt der Downloadseite so dermassen erbost, dass ich mittlerweile diverse Firmen angemailt habe, deren Patches oder Tools auf "schnell-downloaden.com" angeboten werden (auch Microsoft).
Mal sehn wie erfreut die sind wenn die mitbekommen dass ihre Produkte missbraucht werden. Ja ........missbraucht !!! Besser kann man es wohl kaum ausdrücken.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal bei Euch bedanken dass es diesen Thread und besonders diese Seite gibt.
Ohne Euch hätte ich wohl bezahlt und diesen Betrügerverein dadurch weiter gestärkt.
Werde natürlich nicht bezahlen ! Da kann kommen was mag !!
Auch habe ich mittlerweile den hier schon angesprochenen Vordruck der Verbraucherzentrale entsprechend ausgefüllt und per Einschreiben  mit Rückschein an Aspire geschickt. Zeitgleich ging es auch per Fax und Mail an diesen "Maffia-Verschnitt".
Heute früh bekam ich auch prompt Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und teilen Ihnen mit:
> 
> ...


 

Also die klassische Standardprozedur wie sie wohl jeder hier erhalten hat.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile schon darauf eingestellt, dass ich von dieser Firma noch viele viele "Märchen" zu hören bekomme und dass sich auch bald deren dubioses Inkassounternehmen bei mir melden wird.
Also ........... die Runde ist eröffnet.
Mal sehn wem zuerst die Luft ausgeht.

Viele Grüsse
Rindenmulch


----------



## Eniac (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Das whois von schnell-downloaden.com ist ziemlich interessant, insbesondere was den Admin und Technical Contact betrifft. Ich wusste bisher nicht, das es hier in Deutschland eine Stadt names "Rootserver" mit der PLZ 00000 gibt. Wie es dort wohl am "Keypoint 12" aussehen mag? Ist die Telefonnummer +49.00000000 möglicherweise eine kostenpflichtige Mehrwertnummer? Die email-Addresse [email protected] will auch nicht so richtig funktionieren.

RCPT TO:<[email protected]>
550 Unknown local part keypoint_hosting in <[email protected]>
[Address has been rejected]

Ob man da mal einen ICANN | Whois Data Problem Report losschicken sollte?


Eniac


----------



## Cora (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hi Rindenmulch, 
ja, diese Antwort habe ich auch beim ersten Widersprechen bekommen. Am Sonntag habe ich dann die professionellere email losgeschickt und seit dem noch nix wieder gehört. Sonst waren die ja immer sehr schnell unterwegs... Also mal schauen...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Daneel Olivaw (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an Aspire geschickt. Zeitgleich ging es auch per Fax und Mail an


 
Wie Du, Rindenmulch, habe ich auch schon einen netten Brief der "vertrauenswürdigen" :bash: Firma Aspirate auf meinen Widerruf erhalten. Sie erkennen den Widerruf natürlich nicht an, aber es macht glaube ich keinen Sinn, sich mit denen weiter rum zu ärgern :wall: , mit Einschreiben und so. Denke die versenden Ihren Mist sowieso weiter, egal ob man reagiert oder nicht. Hauptsache ist, wir *ZAHLEN NICHT!!!!*
Zum Glück bin ich gleich Anfangs auf dieser Seite und dem Forum gelandet. Vielen Dank an die Moderatoren für die Infos, Ihr habt mir die Augen geöffnet. Ich war zuerst nämlich auch ganz schön gefrustet.


----------



## Rindenmulch (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Eniac schrieb:


> Das whois von schnell-downloaden.com ist ziemlich interessant, insbesondere was den Admin und Technical Contact betrifft. Ich wusste bisher nicht, das es hier in Deutschland eine Stadt names "Rootserver" mit der PLZ 00000 gibt. Wie es dort wohl am "Keypoint 12" aussehen mag? Ist die Telefonnummer +49.00000000 möglicherweise eine kostenpflichtige Mehrwertnummer? Die email-Addresse [email protected] will auch nicht so richtig funktionieren.
> 
> RCPT TO:<[email protected]>
> 550 Unknown local part keypoint_hosting in <[email protected]>
> ...


 
Hallo Eniac,
habe auch grad mal "ge-whois`t" 
Ist echt interessant.
Die Domain wurde am 14.12.2008 registriert.

Was ist eigentlich dieses "Data Problem Report" ?


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ein Data Problem Report ist eine Beschwerde an die ICANN (<=Dachverband der Domain-Registrare), dass hier offensichtlich eine Domain mit gefälschten Daten registriert wurde.

Sollte man aber auf Englisch anschreiben. Aber so wie ich Eniac kenne, macht der das eh schon.


----------



## Eniac (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Report ist raus. Mal sehen ob's was bringt, kann aber dauern.


Eniac


----------



## Rindenmulch (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Aha,
Danke für die Aufklärung.

Hilft es viellecht wenn sich da mehr Leute beschweren ?

Wenn ja was sollte der Inhalt der Beschwerde sein ?
Mein englisch ist nicht gerade das allerbeste.
(zum Bier bestellen in England reichts grad noch)


Gruss
Rindenmulch


----------



## Woopie Boy (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



hakotrac schrieb:


> Hat denn hier eigentlich schon einer ne Mahnung oder sowas von denen bekommen oder ist es bisher immer nur bei einer Rechnung geblieben??
> Ich bin jedenfalls sehr sauer das kann doch nicht angehen das die uns so verarschen


 

Hallo in die Runde - Verfolge die Angelegenheit schon ne´weile und hab an Aspirante einen Wiederruf und eine Absage für die Abzocke gemail.
Hab heute den Standardbrief von denen zurückerhalten.

Kann man denen nicht eine Rechnung für die Benutzung meines Postfachs erstellen?:sun::scherzkeksa es sich um ein Firstclass Postfach handelt (4 Sterne)würde mal sagen 96€ plus Auslagen der Verwaltung ,Gebühren und Endreinigung Summa ... sagen wier mal ... mann muß ja auch leben 156€ pro mail oder ist das doch zu viel ?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Woopie Boy schrieb:


> Kann man denen nicht eine Rechnung für die Benutzung meines Postfachs erstellen?


Zum einen aber klar doch, jeder kann jedem für alles eine Rechnung stellen, eigentlich sogar auch für nichts. Ob eine Zahlungsverpflichtung bestünde, wäre im Streitfall durch ein ziviles Gericht zu prüfen. Andererseits, wozu ist das Postfach da, wenn nicht zum Empfang einer Zusendung?


----------



## Maja03011 (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo meinf reund ist auch auf diese seite rein gefallen er hat bei google kostenlos ein gegeben und wurde auf diese seite geleitet. wir haben auch per mail und einen biref nach hause bekommen....also mahnungen...jetzt weiss ich nicht ob ich zahlken soll oder nicht denn eigentlich steht es ja sichtbar auf der ersten seite und damit sind die doch ab gesichert oder nicht? nur wenn es in den AGBs stehen würde dann könnte ich sagen nee zahle ich nicht oder???? bitte um hilfe


----------



## Maja03011 (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

halli hallo wir sind darauf auch rein gefallen jetzt haben wir bereits eine rechnung nach hause bekommen....habe denen auch einen standardbreif geschickt und die meinten da es auf der ersten seite sichtbar ist mit den kosten und man es mit der bestätigungsmail bestätigt hat muss man zahlen. Stimmt das denn vom gesetz her oder nicht? denn wir haben bei google kostenlos ein gegeben und sind auf diese seite geleitet wordern ist doch auch net richtig....wäre lieb wenn jemand mir schreiben könnte wie das jetzt so aussieht


----------



## dvill (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


----------



## Maja03011 (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

das heisst ich soll nicht zahlen und auch net mehr reagieren?? die sagen mir ja war aber sichtbar und bla bla habe echt schiss


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Maja03011 schrieb:


> die sagen mir ja war aber sichtbar und bla bla habe echt schiss


Das sagen Nutzlosanbieter seit weit  über drei Jahren und bisher haben sie außer übelriechenden Drohmüll nichts weiter abgelassen.


----------



## Maja03011 (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ja gut dann verfolge ich mal weiterhin das forum hier und zahle erstmal garnicht....achso die haben mir nachdem ich da wiederspruch ein gelegt habe geschrieben ich bräuchte dann nur für ein jahr zahlen  lächerlich


----------



## Gerecht (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Maja,

auch wir waren anfangs sehr unsicher und ängstlich: Besser zahlen, dann hat man seine Ruhe, wer weiß usw. usf. Je mehr ich aber über diese "werte Firma" recherchierte, desto ruhiger und überzeugter wurde ich, das da bewusster [...] im Spiel ist. Und das lassen wir uns nicht gefallen. Vor allem Dank dieser Seite bin ich zur absoluten Überzeugung gelangt: Nicht mehr reagieren, keinen Cent bezahlen. Nun sollen die sich mal ihren :wall:

Jemand hat weiter oben das sehr gute Beispiel mit dem bösen Wolf gebracht. Dieser "böse Wolf" namens Abzocke, "frisst" nur verängstigte Kinder. Vor  furchtlosen Kinder hat der "bösen Wolf" selber Angst. Also die Artikel dieser Seite in ruhe lesen, Ruhe, Gelassenheit, Sicherheit finden.

Ich halt dir die Daumen, dass du auch diese Sicherheit findest :thumb:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Gerecht schrieb:


> auch wir waren anfangs sehr unsicher und ängstlich: Besser zahlen, dann hat man seine Ruhe


Und genau darauf spekuliert die Nutzlosbranche und deren "verbundenen" Inkassobutzen!


Gerecht schrieb:


> Je mehr ich aber über diese "werte Firma" recherchierte, desto ruhiger und überzeugter wurde ich, das da bewusster [...] im Spiel ist.


Jedem ist mal auf diese Art und Weise die "unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art" mit der Nutzlosbranche widerfahren! Und die meisten Betroffenen haben wohl dieselben Schlüsse gezogen wie du (und auch ich seinerzeit) 


Gerecht schrieb:


> Vor allem Dank dieser Seite bin ich zur absoluten Überzeugung gelangt: Nicht mehr reagieren, keinen Cent bezahlen.


Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn alle zu dieser Überzeugung gelangen würden. Dann wären die Tage der Nutzlosbranche gezählt. :sun:


----------



## Tomscheck (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Leidensgenossen

heute ist die erste Mahnung bei mir angekommen

MFG
Tomscheck


----------



## kall3 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ja bei mir kam grad auch eine sogenannte "Zahlungserinnerung" an - jedoch nicht unter dem Namen "Mahnung". Ma gespannt, wann die erste Mahnung kommt.
Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung, dass sies aufgegeben haben :/.


----------



## Ruth (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich habe heute per Mail die erste Mahnung bekommen. Anfang Februar habe ich einen Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein an die Fa. Aspirate geschickt, diese haben das Schreiben angenommen, aber eine Nachricht per Post habe ich sonst noch nicht.:roll:


----------



## Acronis (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> aber eine Nachricht per Post habe ich sonst noch nicht.


Sei doch froh


----------



## Ruth (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Das bin ich auch :-D


----------



## Cora (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

auch ich hab gestern die erste "Zahlungserinnerung" bekommen. Wow, haben sie wohl gleich alle in einem Rutsch rausgeschickt. Bin nur noch amüsiert.  Sollen die mal machen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## oldcheery (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Na klar, es geht immer alles auf einmal! Man hat seinerzeit am 21.12. die Site geschaltet (ohne Gebührenangabe), einige Tage später die Seite korrigiert (mit Gebührenangabe), einen Monat gewartet, Rechnungen um den 21.1. geschickt und 14 Tage später, jetzt, die Mahnungen. Ist schon echt amüsant, wie man sich bemüht, irgendwelchen Schein zu wahren. 

Was hat das Pack denn eigentlich davon? In diesem Falle, vielleicht 200 Kunden? Davon zahlen 10 %? Also in etwa 20000 €? Was für ein erbärmlicher Lebensunterhalt! Und dafür immer die Angst haben, daß sich jemand die Mühe machte, alle Seiten abscannt und mit einem gewieften Fachanwalt eine hieb- und stichfeste Betrugsanzeige zimmert. Oder jemand dem gerade rumwurstelnden Herrn Geschäftsführer eine aufs Maul haut.Vielleicht auch zwei und was auffe Ohren als Bonus! 

Nee, ich finde nicht, daß sich das lohnt. Für das Geld könnte man schon ehrlich arbeiten - ehrlich, und ohne Schiß und ängstliches Abwarten auf die Mühle der Justiz, Die mahlt ja bekanntlich langsam. Aber sicher. 
Glaubt mir, eines ist so sicher wie das gerade gesprochene Amen in irgendeiner Kirche dieser Welt: Diese Leute werden irgendwann bestraft und einsitzen!
Was ein bemitleidenswertes Leben! Eigentlich! Aber mein Mitleid hält sich in überschaubaren Grenzen.
Also, weiter lachen über die!
:razz::grin::scherzkeks::smile:


----------



## Cora (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

_Sagt mal, kann man sich denn nicht irgendwo beschweren? Also, bei einer Behörde oder beim Verbraucherschutz? Hat das schon jemand von Euch gemacht? Oder wie soll die Justiz auf diese Nervensägen aufmerksam werden? Ich meine, schlimm genug, dass vielleicht 20 Leute bezahlen? Hallo, für 96€ kann man sich, weiß Gott, schönere Sachen kaufen als ein total sinnloses und dämliches Download-Abo, dass nur Software anbietet, die es überall anders kostenlos gibt. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass das einigen vielleicht schlaflose Nächte beschert, weil sie eben nicht in diesem Forum hier gelandet sind und sich ernsthafte Gedanken machen und irgendwie die Kohle zusammenkratzen. :turn: Mann... Ich werde echt wütend und würd gern einen Beitrag leisten, um diesen kriminellen das Handwerk zu legen. :quaengel: Also... wie macht man das am besten???? :comphit:_


----------



## Rindenmulch (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hab heute wieder ne Mail von unserer Aspirate GmbH bekommen:




> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> sicher ist es Ihrer Aufmerksamkeit  entgangen, die Ihnen per eMail und Post zugestellte Rechnung, datiert vom  24.01.2009, zu begleichen.
> 
> Bitte nehmen Sie die Zahlungserinnerung ernst,  da ansonsten Mahngebühren fällig werden.




*Hab sie gelesen und dann umweltfreundlich entsorgt !!*


----------



## Bergmann (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



oldcheery schrieb:


> Also in etwa 20000 €?


 
Als 20.000 € für so ein bisschen Arbeit, dass ist doch nicht schlecht?


----------



## veganpower (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo, meine Freundin ist auch auf diese Seite reingefallen, allerdings hat sie sich nochnichtmals was runtergeladen..sowieso total daneben für freeware kosten zu erheben..

also folgendes, wir wollen es dann doch weiter ignorieren, aber dann kam diese mail:



> ,
> 
> Sie haben sich am 27.12.2008 auf der Internetseite http://schnell-downloaden.com angemeldet, jedoch haben Sie bewusst oder unbewusst inkorrekte Adressdaten angegeben.
> 
> ...



einfach ignorieren oder ?


----------



## oldcheery (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Bergmann schrieb:


> Als 20.000 € für so ein bisschen Arbeit, dass ist doch nicht schlecht?



Du, im Prinzip schon, aber das ist ja nun nicht netto. Es gibt ein klitzekleines Büro'chen in München das Miete kostet, es gibt zumindest eine Angestellte (armes Mädchen, bei deeen Anrufen und Besuchen...). Es gibt Telefon und Internetkosten. Mehr als 5000 brutto hat der arme Lakritz nicht und zahlt sicher noch Steuern, weil er d a v o r sicher Respekt hat. 

Nee, so dolle is das nicht!

Vielleicht sollte man mal sein zuständiges Finanzamt ein bißchen aufscheuchen? Oder sich bei seiner Bank beschweren? Das bringt augenblicklich mehr als der Rechtsweg, meiner Meinung. Und die Verbraucherzentralen wissen ja wohl bestens über den kleinen [........] und seine Vorgänger Bescheid. Aber vielleicht sagt einer der Moderatoren hier etwas dazu, die sind doch viel erfahrerner als wir armen Reingefallenen.

Sollte jemand doch soviel Wut im Bauch haben und einen fachkundigen Anwalt kennen, i c h helfe gern!

oldcheery


----------



## oldcheery (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



veganpower schrieb:


> einfach ignorieren oder ?



Ich denke, wenn Du Dich besser fühlst, kannst Du ja den berühmten, bei den Verbraucherzentralen gespeicherten Wiederruf ablassen. Es macht m.E. keinen Unterschied, weil es eh nicht zu irgendeiner Klage kommt, bei der Du etwas beweisen mußt.

Deren Drohung mit der Anzeige ist doch kindisch! Und ein bißchen gefährlich, denn das könnte man auch als Nötigung auffassen.

Einfach missachten den ganzen Papiermüll und drauf achten, was hier und anderswo so über die kleinen Hühnerdiebe aus München so geschrieben wird.


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



veganpower schrieb:


> Hallo, meine Freundin ist auch auf diese Seite reingefallen....


Moooment mal! Kann es sein, dass deine Freundin die Rechnung nicht für schnell-downloaden.com sondern für z. B. die Anmeldung bei der Seite 120gratissms.de erhielt?


----------



## veganpower (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Moooment mal! Kann es sein, dass deine Freundin die Rechnung nicht für schnell-downloaden.com sondern für z. B. die Anmeldung bei der Seite 120gratissms.de erhielt?



nein nein, war schnell-downloaden.com

hier die orginal mail:



> sicher ist es Ihrer Aufmerksamkeit entgangen, die Ihnen per eMail und Post zugestellte Rechnung, datiert vom 23.01.2009, zu begleichen.
> 
> Bitte nehmen Sie die Zahlungserinnerung ernst, da ansonsten Mahngebühren fällig werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bergmann (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



oldcheery schrieb:


> In diesem Falle, vielleicht 200 Kunden? Davon zahlen 10 %? Also in etwa 20000 €?


 
Entschuldige bitte, ich wollte etwas ironisch sein. Denn 10 % von 200 gleich 20, mal ca. 100 € sind gleich 2.000 € und nicht 20.000€. Darauf wollte ich augenzwinkernd hinweisen, ist mir leider nicht gelungen. Nichts für ungut.

Mit freundlichem Glückauf vom Bergmann


----------



## Cedric (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hab heute auch eine "ErinnerungsE-Mail" von unserer "freundlichen" Aspirate GmbH bekommen.
Genau die selbe wie bei veganpower.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, die haben eine NEUE Bankverbindung?

Ich kanns leider nicht überprüfen, ob die Bankverbindung der Rechnung und der heute gekommenen E-Mail die selbe sind, weil ich die Rechnung weggeschmissen und die E-Mail gelöscht habe.

Achja es gibt wohl noch Leute die einfach zu wenig Zeit haben und sich mit dieser Leuteverarscherei die Zeit vertreiben.:roll::wall:


----------



## hakotrac (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

,



> Sie haben sich am 26.12.2008 auf der Internetseite schnell-downloaden.com angemeldet, jedoch haben Sie bewusst oder unbewusst inkorrekte Adressdaten angegeben.
> 
> Wir bitten Sie uns innerhalb von 24 Stunden die korrekten Daten mitzuteilen, da wir ansonsten von Datenbetrug ausgehen müssen und somit eine
> 
> ...





Diese Mail habe ich auch bekommen allerdings habe ich sie erst nach den 24 stunden gesehen. Komisch war das gleich am nächsten Tag eine Rechnung mit den Falschen angaben kahm. Leider bin ich dann doch weich geworden weil ich dieses Forum noch nicht entdeckt hatte, und habe mich bei denen entschuldigt und meine Daten hingeschickt macht das jetzt irgend etwas aus???:wall::wall:


----------



## oldcheery (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Bergmann schrieb:


> ... 2.000 € und nicht 20.000€. Darauf wollte ich augenzwinkernd hinweisen, ist mir leider nicht gelungen. Nichts für ungut.


Einspruch stattgegeben, Augenzwinkern erwidert!
Das Prinzip bleibt, es kann nicht viel dabei rüberkommen, Selbst wenn man unterstellt, daß die Piraten ja wohl von mehreren Seiten agieren. Ich habe das System auch so verstanden, daß jedermann so eine Nutzlosseite einrichten und dann bei den Piraten unterstellen kann, damit diese das Beuteeinstreichen erledigen. Sind es tatsächlich mehrere Verschiedene? Oder doch nur ein und derselbe Lakritz?
Gruß in die Runde!
oldcheery


----------



## oldcheery (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cedric schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, die haben eine NEUE Bankverbindung?



Die erste "Rechnung" (22.1.09) hat folg. VerbindunG.
Kontoinhaber: aspirate GmbH
Kontonummer: [.....]
Bankname: HypoVereinsbank München

Wer ist es jetzt?

Vielleicht haben dann doch die Beschwerden einiger Geschädigter die der Bank gewirkt. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Erfolg!

oldcheery


----------



## kall3 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cedric schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, die haben eine NEUE Bankverbindung?



Leider nicht. Also bei mir stimmte die Bankverbindung von der ersten Rechnung mit der von der zweiten Rechnung überein.


----------



## hakotrac (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

hallo könntet ihr mir bitte mal auf meine frage antworten habe heute auch eine Zahlungserrinnerung bekommen.
Gruß 
hakotrac


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Wer ist jetzt bitte "ihr" mit der Arschkarte, hier persönliche Beantwortungsdienste leisten zu müssen?

Das Forum hilft zur Selbsthilfe durch Lesen und Nachdenken und lebt von den Beiträgen von Freiwilligen. Ansprüche zu stellen hat niemand.


----------



## hakotrac (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Entschuldigung wenn das so rüber gekommen ist tut mir leid nur ich habe von sowas keine Ahnung  und bin deshalb etwas durch den wind


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hier zu lesen vertreibt alle Sorgen. Es gibt nur einen Fall und für diesen einen Fall eine richtige Lösung.


----------



## oldcheery (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



hakotrac schrieb:


> ,
> 
> und habe mich bei denen entschuldigt und meine Daten hingeschickt macht das jetzt irgend etwas aus???:wall::wall:



Eh, halt die Füße still und atme ruhig durch - Du kommst nicht nach Guantanamo!
Echt mal: Rechtsberatung wird hier niemand machen, darf es auch nicht! Und mein Vorredner, wenn auch etwas ruppig, hat schon Recht. Dies ist ein Forum und niemand kann auf Beantwortung einer Frage drängen oder hoffen!

Wäre ich in Deiner Situation, würde ich mir übrigens nicht das Geringste aus dem Münchner Piratengebrüll machen, würd ich!

Nicht mal sooooviel! _


oldcheery


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Zur Klarstellung des "einen Problems" und der "einen Lösung":

Das Problem für Hunderttausende besteht in Mahnbedrohung mit schwachsinnigen rechtlichen Begründungen.

Die übliche Vorgehensweise wird hier beschrieben: GoMoPa:*Merkwürdige Inkassomethoden aus Osnabrück

Dort steht auch eine Lösung:





> Einfach ignorieren. Reagieren Sie erst, wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt. Dann sollte man fristgericht Widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## hakotrac (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ok also dann nochmal Entschuldfigung:-?:-?


----------



## Cedric (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



kall3 schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Also bei mir stimmte die Bankverbindung von der ersten Rechnung mit der von der zweiten Rechnung überein.


 

Ich konnte es leider nicht überprüfen, weil ich die Rechnungen weggeschmissen und die E-Mail gleich gelöscht habe.:scherzkeks:


----------



## hakotrac (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

wiso weggeschmissen ist die auch per Post gekommen????
weil ich habe sie immer nur als Mail bekommen
Mfg


----------



## Cora (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

_Also die Rechnung habe ich einmal als Mail, einmal als Postbrief bekommen. Der Brief kam mit etwas Verzögerung... Die Zahlungserinnerung ist bis jetzt nur als Mail gekommen... Mal sehen...._


----------



## Internetgreenhorn (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Erst einmal ein riesiges Lob an dieses Forum! 
Hab auch vollkommen unerwartet eine Zahlungsaufforderung für dieses ominöse 2-Jahreabo erhalten. Ohne die Infos hier würde ich mir immer noch in die Buchse machen oder hätte u.U. bereits sogar gezahlt - für ein Srvicepackupdate von MS! 
Die Aufforderungen sind ja auch echt unerbittlich. 
Habe heute mal bei Microsoft angerufen und mich beschwert, dass da jemand die Service Packs für 96 EURO vertickt... hoffe, dass man diesen Schurken auf diese Weise begegnen kann.
Vielleicht gelingt das ja auf diese WEise!
Fieser Möpp, dieser lakritz!
Also, danke noch mal an alle Beitragenden!


----------



## hakotrac (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ich habe nicht die rechnung als Post bekommen kann das villeicht sein das die die mail mit meinen Daten nicht erhalten haben und wussten wo sie das hinschicken sollen? In der Errinerungs mail haben die auch noch nicht die neuen daten eingegeben.
lg


----------



## Cora (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ach ist doch letztlich auch total egal?! Sei doch froh, dass sie Deine wahren Daten nicht verwenden?! Umso besser!!!!


----------



## Cedric (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



hakotrac schrieb:


> wiso weggeschmissen ist die auch per Post gekommen????
> weil ich habe sie immer nur als Mail bekommen
> Mfg


 
Ich habe am 21.1.(glaub ich) eine Rechnung per Post bekommen.( Weil ich blauäugig meine RICHTIGEN Daten angegeben habe:wall
Anfang der Woche kam dann diese "Erinnerungsmail"...

Beides entsorgt. Mal sehen wie fies dieser Lakritz sein kann... Ich kann es nämlich auch:-D


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cedric schrieb:


> Ich habe am 21.1.(glaub ich) eine Rechnung per Post bekommen.( Weil ich blauäugig meine RICHTIGEN Daten angegeben habe)


Nach der Anmeldung erhalten die User eine eMail mit Bestätigungslink (Double-Opt-In). Wird der nicht geklickt, wird der Vorgang storniert. Wird bestätigt, dann gibt es gut zwei Wochen später die Rechnung per eMail *und* per Briefpost.



Cedric schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie fies dieser .... sein kann...


Der Mahnlauf sieht zuerst mehrere Zahlungserinnerungen vor und weil die Rechnung zustellbar war, kommen die auch per eMail und Brief. Wird dann immer noch Zahlungsausfall verzeichnet, dann geht der Vorgang an die Proinkasso in Hanau und die versuchen dann ihr Glückmit extrem fiesen Hinweisen. Wird darauf immer noch nicht bezahlt, dann kommt .....? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wird darauf immer noch nicht bezahlt, dann kommt :



das Kalletaler Dreieck


----------



## Cora (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Was um Himmels Willen ist das Kalletaler Dreieck???? :cry:


----------



## Cora (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Aaaah, sorry, schon kapiert... oh mann, ich hab echt keinen Bock auf diesen ganzen Stress. :-? Und das alles nur wegen diesen fiesen [ edit] ...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> oh mann, ich hab echt keinen Bock auf diesen ganzen Stress. :-?


Nun nimm das doch mal locker. Den  Stress machst  du dir selber. 
Wer gelassen bleibt, dem passiert außer Drohmüllspam überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Daneel Olivaw (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ist schon richtig, ruhig bleiben, öfter mal hier vorbeischauen und die Beiträge lesen. Das beruhigt und man sieht´s viel gelassener mit der Nutzlosbranche. 
Ich bin am 26.12.2008 angeblich dort bei schnell-downloaden gelandet und hab jetzt meine erste Mahnung bekommen. Mich würde interessieren ob jemand schon früher bei schnell-downloaden gelandet ist. Oder war das an Weihnachten vielleicht der Startschuss der Seite.


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Daneel Olivaw schrieb:


> ....war das an Weihnachten vielleicht der Startschuss der Seite.


...so ungefähr, insbesondere anscheinend die Suchmaschinenwerbung. Bei dem Projekt kann man allerdings zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es das Schwesterprojekt sharlite.de schon länger gibt und neben schnell-downloaden.com auch noch ein oder zwei Bruderprojekte.


----------



## Schlagader (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

hallo zusammen,

das ist echt unglaublich wie viele anscheinend auf diese masche reingefallen sein müssen.

ich bin echt glücklich das es dieses forum gibt da ich heute auch schon die "96" euro überweisen wollte???
naja, das werde ich jetz auf gar keinen fall mehr tun!!!

mir muss es auf jeden fall vor dem 22. 12 passiert sein. und ich bin mir auch SICHER,
dass die seite jetzt anders aussieht als sie da ausgesehen haben muss.
ich achte nämlich immer darauf wie ich mich regestriere. 
kann mich jetzt aber trotzdem kaum noch entsinnen wie das aufgebaut war.

ich habe aber auch nicht meinen richtigen namen angegeben, deshalb bekam ich bisher nur die schon zitierten e-mails.

werde darauf auch nicht reagieren... aber habe schon ein etwas komisches gefühl da sie ja jetzt mit anzeige drohen.(wegen der falschen daten) abwarten...

ich hoffe auch das diesen "........." bald das handwerk gelegt wird.

gruss an alle


----------



## hakotrac (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hayy mir haben sie auch mit Anzeige gerdroht das ich meine Daten innerhalb von 14stunden denen geben soll und nach zwei tagen (habe sie erst nach ca.30std.) entdeckt haben die auch schon gleich die rechnung rusgeschickt mit den Falschen Daten!!!! Mach nur nicht den fehler wie ich und schick dir dennen die richtigen Daten
:-p


----------



## Schlagader (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ja, das wollte ich schon tun...

aber selbst dann wird es sicherlich keine auswirkungen haben.

einfach nicht mehr auf post etc. reagieren...

mal schaun wie es weitergeht :roll:


----------



## Schlagader (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ich werde mich auf jeden fall nicht mehr so schnell irgentwo regesrtrieren...:wall:

hatte jetzt sogar hier im forum schon etwas bedenken mich anzumelden.
dass kanns ja echt nich sein...


----------



## hakotrac (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

geht mir ähnlich wie dir:-D:-D


----------



## Achilles8 (14 Februar 2009)

*[....] aspirate GmbH*

Moin moin,

ich hab mich auf dieser seite auch angemeldet weil ich den Eindruck habe das gerade die abzocke immer mehr zunimmt im internet.

Hier auch gleich eine frage zu meinem aktuellen problem, ich ende 2008 eine e-mail von opendownload bekommen bin allerdings nicht drauf reingefallen sondern hab eine nette mail zurückgeschickt worauf nur noch heiße luft als antwort kahm in form einer mahnung die ich auch ignorierte mal davon ab bin ich so das erste mal auf die seite computerbetrug gekommen zu meinem glück.

Jetzt allerdings meldet sich bei mir der anbieter aspirate GmbH bei mir und verlangt per schrifftlicher rechnung am 26.01.09, 84 Euro von mir auch per e-mail weil ich angegblich am 15.12.08 eine software gedownloadet haben soll bei PC-Downloadserver.de/ Download Portal für Software. Darauf hin bin ich auf deren seite gegangen weil mir das ganze nicht bekannt wahr ich mich nicht an einen kostenpflichtigen download errinnern kann was ich bis her auch nie gemacht habe, diese seite die sich mir auftat kannte ich auch nicht und schrieb auf die e-mail rechnung die antwort zurück das ich diese art von rechnung nicht zahlen werde da nicht einmal aufgelistet ist was ich überhaupt auf dem netz gezogen haben soll. 

Es kahm keine antwort als mail oder post zurück. Dazu kommt das ich aus beruflichen gründen 3 wochen nicht zu hause wahr das entsrpicht dem zeitraum in dem die erste post rechnung kahm und jetzt wo ich in den briefkasten sehe und keine 3 wochen später am 12.02.09 schon post von einem anwalt im briefkasten liegt über eine summe von 138 euro :wall:.

Mein vorhaben jetzt ist das ganze meinem rechtschutz zu schicken da mir das ganze mehr als schleierhafft vorkommt vorallem da aspirate offensichtlich nicht lange wartet und gleich mit dem anwalt kommt.

Fals jemanden etwas bekannt ist über die geschichte oder evtl weis das es sich hier auch um einen [.......] jetzt sogar mit einer mahnung von einem Anwalt handelt der möge mir doch bitte mal post dazu schicken, würde mich sehr darüber freuen.

Mfg 

Achilles8


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: [....] aspirate GmbH*



Achilles8 schrieb:


> .....vorallem da aspirate offensichtlich nicht lange wartet und gleich mit dem anwalt kommt.


Wer soll denn der Anwalt sein? Aspirate stellt die Rechnung, mahnt und fordert zum Schluss noch über ein Inkasso. Mehr wurde bislang nicht bekannt.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Denke mal er meint die Drohung mit der  "virtuellen"  Anwaltskeule  nicht einem realen Anwalt


----------



## Achilles8 (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Mir wurde nicht gedroht ich habe post im briefkasten von einem gewissen Rechtsanwalt namens O. T. also nicht nur eine Drohung seitens Aspirate, allerdings bin ich mir auch im klaren darüber das dies ein einschüchterungsversuch sein kann meiner ansicht nach auch ist denn ich kann mich nicht an einen kostenpflichtigen download errinnern. 

Würde mich interressieren ob hier noch jemand etwas über das unternehmen weis über änliche fälle mit aspirate.

Ich für meinen teil schick das ganze an meinen Rechtschutz.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Achilles8 schrieb:


> ich habe post im briefkasten von einem gewissen Rechtsanwalt namens O. T. also nicht nur eine Drohung seitens Aspirate, .


Ach was. Hat der Knabe wieder ein zusätzliches Betätigungsfeld gefunden.

Er ist seit Jahren mehr als bekannt:  
Anwalt aus Osnabrück


----------



## Achilles8 (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Interressant ich hoffe du hast damit recht und ich hab nicht übereilig irgendwas angeklickt und es als nicht so wichtig eingestuft, macht es sinn jetzt schon den rechtschutz einzuschalten oder erst einmal abwarten?


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Der Knabe  hat bei all seinen zigtausenden Drohmüllschreiben  noch niemanden verklagt.
Beantwortet das deine  Frage?   

(Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht..)


----------



## Achilles8 (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ok dann bleibt noch zu hoffen das es der selber O.T. ist hatte den vollen namen geschrieben aber wurde nicht übernommen ^^ egal ich wart mal ab aber beim nächsten schreiben ist das ding beim rechtschutz kann er sich da die zähne ausbeißen mal davon ab müssen die mir das nachweisen können


----------



## Achilles8 (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Was mich aber interressieren würde ist ob aspirate schon mit solchen aktionen aufgefallen ist oder nicht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

frag google


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Achilles8 schrieb:


> Mir wurde nicht gedroht ich habe post im briefkasten von einem gewissen Rechtsanwalt namens O. T. also nicht nur eine Drohung seitens Aspirate
> 
> Würde mich interressieren ob hier noch jemand etwas über das unternehmen weis über änliche fälle mit aspirate.


Damit bist du hier im falschen Thema (wenn auch ähnlich). O. T. hat mit Aspirate absolut nix zu tun. Meinst du womöglich opendownload.de, dann hier entlang: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html


----------



## Achilles8 (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für das viele Feedback was ich hier bekommen habe, was das falsche Thema angeht ich hatte diesbezüglich ein eigenes Thema eröffnet dies wurde hier hinzugezogen warum auch immer ist jedenfalls nicht mein verdienst, möglicherweise hab ich dabei auch einen Fehler gemacht.

Zum anderen spricht meine post für sich das O.T. sich im namen von aspirate schrifftlich bei mir gemeldet hatt und nein es geht nicht um opendownload.de sonder pc download.de wobei ich mal ganz stark annehme das es eine ganze [ edit]  Kette ist ( Gleiches gesinnt sich gern zu gleichem). 

Sollte also mal jemand post von aspirate bekommen und danach von einem Rechtsanwalt O.T. dann sollte er auch einmal bei google seinen namen + anschrifft eingeben sowie aspirate wo einige interressante dinge über diesen anwalt und das unternehmen stehen, an der stelle noch mal danke für den google tipp hätt ich auch mal eher drauf kommen können :-D.


----------



## Schlagader (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich habe heute meine 2 Mahnung bekommen! Per E-Mail...
Mener Meinunung nach hat eine Mahnung über den Weg der E-Mail sowieso keine Aussagekraft. 
Und meine Post-Adresse haben sie ja nicht...  zum Glück. 
Ich bin echt mal gespannt ob sie die raus bekommen??? 
Meint Ihr Web,de rückt die infach so raus??? 
Ansonsten kriegen sie die vielleicht über die IP Adresse raus, obwohl ich nur bei meiner Freundin im Netz bin...
Bin echt mal gespannt...

Gruss an Alle. Bleibt STARK


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Schlagader schrieb:


> Ansonsten kriegen sie die vielleicht über die IP Adresse raus,



Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Schlagader (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Vielen Dank, für den Link...:-D

Also gehe ich mal sehr Stark davon aus das die keine Auskunft über meine IP bekommen.

Fragt sich noch wie es mit web.de steht?
Denke mal sie dürfen auch nicht so einfach meine Adresse rausrücken...:roll:


----------



## Cedric (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

ich habe heute per E-Mail die 2.te Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. 
Jetzt wollen sies aber wissen, was?
Ende letzte Woche die 1ste und heute die 2te.

Tztztz die glauben wirklich, dass ich denen Geld bezahle.:wall:


----------



## Cora (17 Februar 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

habe heute ebenfalls die 2. Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. Sehr kurz und knackig: 

_sicher ist es Ihrer Aufmerksamkeit entgangen, die Ihnen per eMail und Post zugestellte Rechnung, datiert vom 23.01.2009, zu begleichen.

Bitte nehmen Sie diese 2. Zahlungserinnerung ernst, da sonst ab dem nächsten Schreiben Mahngebühren fällig werden._

Sagt mal, hat jemand von Euch noch diese Email, wo man seine Email-Adresse bestätigen musste?! Also ich die gleich wieder gelöscht, ist klar. Aber was, wenn dort etwas von den Gebühren stand? Sind die dann nicht abgesichert?! Auch wenn das nicht die feine englische Art wäre, das in eine email ins kleingedruckte zu schreiben, kann es doch sein, dass die damit rechtlich bessere Karten hätten? Hat jemand diesen Schrieb noch?! :roll:

Liebe Grüße an Euch!


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> .... diese Email, wo man seine Email-Adresse bestätigen musste?! Also ich die gleich wieder gelöscht, ist klar.


Gegenfrage, hattest du vor dem Löschen den Link in der eMail geklickt?


----------



## Cora (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hi Reducal, 

ja leider habe ich auf diesen Link in der email geklickt, sonst wäre man doch da gar nicht weitergekommen?! Wollte doch tatsächlich was runterladen und hab nicht gepeilt, dass die mich abzocken wollen...:wall:

LG, 

Cora


----------



## smbb (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hey Cora,

nicht in Panik geraten. Da steht tatsächlich drinn, irgendwo gaanz unten dass das "acht Euro" kostet. Doch dazu musst du gaanz weit nach unten scollen, naja nicht ganz nach unten aber im letzten Drittel der RIESEN-eMail", weil die da nähmlich die AGB nochmals mitsenden.

Doch das ganze ist gegen die PreisangabeVO, steht auch irgendwo in den Grundsatzartikeln dieser Website.

Also Cool bleiben :sun:


----------



## Cora (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo smbb, 

na wunderbar. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Vielen Dank für die Info...


----------



## hakotrac (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

aber das heißt doch dann das das das letzte mal auch schon drinne stand oder also auf der mail oder???


----------



## Cora (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hey Hakotrac, 

verstehe Deine Frage nicht so ganz? Bei der Anmeldung musste man seine Emailadresse bestätigen, indem man auf einen Link geklickt hat, der wiederum in einer Email von Aspirate. Und die habe ich nicht mehr. Deshalb habe ich nachgefragt.

LG, 

Cora


----------



## hakotrac (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Oh sehe gerade das ich da wirwar geschreiben habe sorry. Ich meinte nur wenn das mit dem Geld doch in der Bestätigungs Mail steht dann müsste das doch eigentlich auch in den AGB´s auf der Seite gestanden haben und dann wären wir doch wieder im Unrecht oder??
MfG


----------



## bernhard (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Was ist der Grund, über diesen Blödsinn zu grübeln?

Unaufgefordert eintreffender Mailmüll ohne nachvollziehbaren Betreff und ohne nachvollziehbaren Absender gehört in den Mülleimer.

Gibt es hier eine ausreichende Relevanz für weitere Haarspaltereien?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



bernhard schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eine ausreichende Relevanz für weitere Haarspaltereien?



Nur falls  man hier andere User verunsichern will. Davon  kann hier nur abgeraten werden.


----------



## hakotrac (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

sorry wollte das ja nur mal wissen


----------



## bernhard (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Das Problem ist einfach, dass die vielen Betroffenen, die hier lesen, das Gefühl vermittelt bekommen, hier wäre noch was zu diskutieren, wenn Haarspaltereien über nichts veranstaltet werden.

Wer durch schwachsinnige Mahndrohungen belästigt wird, muss einfach nur wissen, wie er den Müll als solchen erkennt.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Der Rat, den die Polizei einem User aus einem  andern Thread ( identische Situation = Forderungen 
von einem  Nutzlosanbieter)  gegeben hat: 


rocky87 schrieb:


> War gerade bei der Polizei, die sagen mir Hände in den Schoß legen und Tee trinken und wenn doch was vom Gericht kommt, erst überprüfen ob es überhaupt von einem Gericht kommt und nicht aus irgend einem Wohnzimmer.


dem ist nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass  die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass etwas "vom Gericht" kommt, geringer ist,  als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden.


----------



## bernhard (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Soll doch was kommen. Widerspruch ankreuzen und zurück zum Gericht.

Ende in Gelände.


----------



## Cora (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hey Leute, 

Ihr habt sicherlich Recht, dass man sich nicht unnötig Sorgen machen sollte. Aber ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, alle Eventualitäten auszudiskutieren und damit Unsicherheiten aus der Welt zu räumen?! Dafür ist dieses Forum doch da? Also Hakotrac, leider kann man ja eh nicht mehr nachvollziehen, was damals da irgendwo auf der Seite gestanden hat?! Und wenn irgendwo in den AGBs eine Preisangabe versteckt ist, würde das, glaube ich, auch nicht reichen. So viel zu Deiner Frage. Also… jetzt sind wir alle beruhigt und machen uns keine weiteren Sorgen. :-D


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Aber ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, alle Eventualitäten auszudiskutieren und damit Unsicherheiten aus der Welt zu räumen?!


Zum x. Mal *angebliche* Eventualitäten und Unsicherheiten "auszudiskutieren"  ist überflüssig,
 kontraproduktiv und  schafft nur Verwirrung bei Newcomern und Lesern. Nur zur Info: auf jeden,
 der hier postet kommen  100-1000  Leser
Seit mehr als drei Jahren gibt es zur Nutzlosbranche  höchstens noch neue Täuschungstricks zu
 diskutieren,  aber nichts,  was an den rechtlichen Situation noch Klärungsbedarf hätte
.


----------



## Schlagader (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich muss Cora völlig recht geben :-p

Es gibt denke ich den meisten Betroffenen viel mehr mut,
in dem man  hier im Forum eine positive Antwort bekommt.

Und wenn man sich verständlicherweise Sorgen macht stellt man auch mal eine " blöde " Frage...

Ansonsten brächte man kein Forum.

Wenn ich nicht in diesem Forum gelandet wäre, hätte ich mit Sicherheit schon bezahlt...

Also fragt ruhig weiter. Wir sollten uns hier ALLE unterztützen...

Gruss :sun:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Schlagader schrieb:


> Es gibt denke ich den meisten Betroffenen viel mehr mut,
> in dem man  hier im Forum eine positive Antwort bekommt.


Die gibt es:  Links oben auf der Seite.  Wenn man allerdings  die  Infos nicht liest, 
macht es wenig Sinn immer wieder dasselbe zu fragen oder sogar anzuzweifeln.

EOT


----------



## elwoodblues87 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

heut kam die erste mahnung. jetzt wollen die [] 101 euro haben...
ich denk nicht mahl im traum daran das zu bezahlen.
leute, egal wie viele mahnungen kommen, zahlt bloß nicht!!!

gruß

rolf


----------



## Cedric (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hab heute ebenfalls eine Mahnung bekommen. 

Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Mari (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

bin am wochenende auf opendownlod reingefallen, kann man per mail widerrufen oder lieber schriftlich???


----------



## dr.dezibel (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der Rat, den die Polizei einem User aus einem  andern Thread ( identische Situation = Forderungen
> von einem  Nutzlosanbieter)  gegeben hat:
> dem ist nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass  die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass etwas "vom Gericht" kommt, geringer ist,  als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden.



Leute, abwarten, ich bekam heute die erste Mahnung per Mail da ich denen meine Postadresse nicht gegeben hatte. Und wenn selbst die Polizei so was sagt wie abwarten und Tee trinken dann werd ich mich auch weiterhin an diesen Rat halten 

Lasst euch bloß nicht verunsichern!!!


----------



## dr.dezibel (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hey Mari, 

Lies oben die Links und dann solltest du Antwort finden.


----------



## Cora (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

hab heute auch die erste Mahnung bekommen. Da war wohl jemand fleißig bei Aspirate. :fdevilt:

Ich reagiere einfach nicht... 

LG, 

Cora


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> Ich reagiere einfach nicht...


Hoffentlich bleibst du aber auch bei deinem Entschluss, wenn die Drohung mit der Übergabe der Forderung an das päpstliche Femegericht kommt...:-D


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Bis dahin ist es aber noch ein weiter Weg  

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## oldcheery (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich bin im Forum hier von Anfang an dabei und bin auch der Meinung, daß man nicht jede Möglichkeit bis ins Entfernteste ausloten sollte. Zum ersten sind wir fast alle hier keine Juristen und zweitens macht es manche nur noch unruhiger. 

Ihr habt nichts, aber auch goarnix zu befürchten - soooo einfach ist das.

Vorgestern bekam ich wieder einmal eine Mail vom Lakritz, man erbittet/fordert eine eidestattlicher Versicherung, daß ich nicht bei ihnen auf der Seite war, dann würde man von Weiterungen absehen.

Ich bin dem nicht nachgekommen! Nicht ich habe etwas zu beweisen, sondern die nutzlose, andere Seite (die ja hier ganz sicher mitliest).

Ich habe von einer ähnlichen Aufforderung durch Aspirate schon mal irgendwo gelesen. Hat jemand aus deren Aktion um dem 21.12. herum auch jetzt so etwas bekommen? 

Den Moderatoren nochmals Dank, auch dafür daß sie ihre Geduld erhalten und ausbauen. Verunsicherte, verängstigte Menschen sind nicht immer logisch. Ihr macht einen tollen job hier, bleibt gelassen!
:razz:
Schönen Tag noch!
oldcheery


----------



## dr.dezibel (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Bislang kam da noch nichts von wegen eidesstattlicher Versicherung, nur das Mahngedöns. 

Kann mich oldcheery nur anschließen, tolle Arbeit hier.


----------



## Tomscheck (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Leidensgenossen

habe heute auch meine erste Mahnung von denen bekommen.
Die können ja noch nicht mal zählen. Schreiben, sie haben mir am 09.02 die erste und am 16.02. eine zweite Zahlungserinnerung geschickt. Bei mir ist aber nur die vom 09.02. angekommen.
Desweiteren warte ich immer noch auf eine Reaktion von meinem Widersruch nach §355 Abs.2 BGB. Da ist von denen noch nichts gekommen.

MFG
Tomscheck


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Tomscheck schrieb:


> Desweiteren warte ich immer noch auf eine Reaktion von meinem Widersruch nach §355 Abs.2 BGB. Da ist von denen noch nichts gekommen.



Warum seid ihr bloß alle so scharf  auf Brieffreundschaften? Nicht genug Spam im Spamordner 
bzw nicht genug Papiermüll für den Kamin?
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Tytus007 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Tomscheck schrieb:


> Hallo Leidensgenossen
> 
> Desweiteren warte ich immer noch auf eine Reaktion von meinem Widersruch nach §355 Abs.2 BGB. Da ist von denen noch nichts gekommen.
> 
> ...



Tomscheck,

Laß das sein, Du und Deine Meinung interessiert die nicht.
Nur Deine 96 Euro, und ob Du Dich einschüchtern läßt oder nicht.
Da liest doch keiner Deiner Briefe Mensch! 
Es werden nur Serienbriefe von denen verschickt und alles.
Ich habe das mit anderem Nutzlosen mitgemacht, aber nie geantwortet.
Wozu? Liest doch keiner!
Dein Brief an sie ist nur ein Signal, daß Du zuckst. Was drinnen steht hat KEINE Bedeutung.
Ob Du noch einen oder hundert Briefe bekommst spielt für Dich keine Rolle!

Ein Jahr lang habe ich selbst mehrere lächerliche Drohbriefe von Rechtsanwälten und Inkassobüros bekommen. 
Immer wieder den gleichen Quatsch „ Letzte Chance vor der Klage“ oder so ähnlich.
Ein Jahr lang, dann es hat von alleine aufgehört.
Mache etwas sinnvolles und vergolde nicht mehr die Zeit um sich irgendwelche Gedanken darüber zu machen. Du möchtest denen etwas beweisen?
Mensch, interessiert die doch gar nicht was du denkst.
Nur deine Angst, die ist für die interessant.
Das ist das Geschäftdskonzept.
Einziege sinnvolle Beschäftigung ist:

Das sich genau anzusehen

oder 

das lesen

und Ruhe ist! Mache egal was, aber beschäftiege sich nicht mehr mit dem Schxxxxx.
Was die machen ist simple Drohkulisse und Angstmacherei.
nix mehr!

Tytus007


----------



## Tomscheck (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Tytus007 
Hallo Captain Picard

danke für Eure schnelle Reaktion.
Werde von nun an abwarten und Tee trinken und nicht mehr auf deren Schreiben antworten.

MFG Tomscheck


----------



## Lottery (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

hi, ich habe genau das gleiche durchgemacht: angemeldet, Brief erhalten, ( mich auf dieser Seite informiert), wiederrufen,... Nun kommen schon die ersten Mahnungen. Nun meine Frage:
Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu einem Gerichtverfahren kommt?.. hab nämlich echt keinen bock darauf!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Lottery schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu einem Gerichtverfahren kommt?.. hab nämlich echt keinen bock darauf!


Wir sind keine Hellseher aber auf Grunde der bisherigen Erfahrung aus über 
drei Jahren Nutzlosgeschäft  deutlich geringer als der  Jackpot im Lotto


----------



## kall3 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der Rat, den die Polizei einem User aus einem  andern Thread ( identische Situation = Forderungen
> von einem  Nutzlosanbieter)  gegeben hat:
> dem ist nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass  die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass etwas "vom Gericht" kommt, geringer ist,  als vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden.



...dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...


----------



## Lottery (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ok danke für die schnelle Antwort.
noche ine Frage hab ich : Dadurch, dass die mir noch weiter Emails schicken und von Mahnungen schreiben, weiß ich nicht, ob ihn ihnen noch Antworten und sagen soll, dass ich ihnen eh eine Wiederrufung per Post geschickt habe.
Ich will nämlich nicht viel mit denen zu tun haben, weil ich die ganze Geschichte aus meinem Kopf haben will ^^


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Mit Mailantwortrobotern zu korrespondieren ist nicht sonderlich sinnvoll
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## dvill (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Lottery schrieb:


> Ich will nämlich nicht viel mit denen zu tun haben


Ach was.

Nach drei Jahren grenzenlosem Schwachsinns in unfreiwillig empfangenen Mahndroh-Müllschreiben mal was Neues: *NIEMAND* will was mit denen zu tun haben.


----------



## Lottery (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

aha, also brauch ich da eh nichts zu befürchten.
danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## Dentist (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo allerseits.
Ich möchte mich erstmals  von allen bedanken die diese  Website "Computerbetrug.de"eingerichtet haben,herzlichts bedanken:-D

Bitte beachtet meine Rechtschreibung nicht,denn es ist einfach  grauenvoll,ich weiss es.

Nun,zu meinem Fall:Internet Abzocke "Schnell  Downloaden.com"

Am 28.12.2008  10:30h ,habe ich das im Internet  Kostenlos gestellte software OPEN OFFICE (büro software)
Runtergeladen,aber  nicht von der Orginalen Website
sondern von [noparse] Download  [/noparse]
Dies hatte zur folge,dass  ich einen kostenpflichtigen Abovertrag von 2 Jahren,zu 96 Euro pro Jahr  monatlichen Beitrag von 
8 Euro,eingegangen sein soll.!!
Meine  Adresse,E-mail hatte ich bei der Anmelde Formular angegeben,denn scheinbar  sollte dieser Download ja kostenlos 
sein.(diese Website hat nachher auch  noch die oberfläche geändert und jetzt sieht man die AGB´s,Wiederrufsbelehrung  
und dass es Kostenpflichtig  ist)
...Toll gemacht von denen.!


Kurioserweise,habe ich erst nach 1 Monat einen  E-mail bekommen,indem Sie sich bedanken dass ich diese 
kostenpflichtige  Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen und mit diesem Link: 
[noparse]Anmeldebestätigung [/noparse]
bestätigt  hätte. Was nie passiert ist.

Der Witz dabei ist,dass ich den Vertrag  nicht mehr wiederrufen konnte,weil der E-mail Posteingang
am 28.12.2008  gesendet worden sein soll;was aber vorher in meinem Posteingang,nicht zu sehen  war.
Bezahlen,werde ich erst einmal nicht!Einen Anwalt habe ich konsultiert
 und er sagte kein problem,vergiss den fall einfach!
Gut das man freunde hat die die als Anwalt tätig sind. 
Nur,bin ich immer noch irgendwie unruhig,ob es doch noch vor gericht kommen könnte?
Was meint Ihr??




Mit Freundlichen  Grüssen


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Dentist schrieb:


> Nur,bin ich immer noch irgendwie unruhig,ob es doch noch vor gericht kommen könnte?



Warum? Hast du irgendetwas in diesem Thread/Forum gefunden, was diese Befürchtung rechtfertigt?


----------



## Dentist (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Warum? Hast du irgendetwas in diesem Thread/Forum gefunden, was diese Befürchtung rechtfertigt?


Ein klares Neiin!:smile: Bin halt fast krankhafter skeptiker.Muss manchmal lockerer sein gerade nachdem ich auf eure Webseite zum glück sage ich nur,gesehen habe.
Danke Nochmals


----------



## Fidul (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Lottery schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zu einem Gerichtverfahren kommt?


Diese Masche läuft nun seit einigen Jahren im Masseneinsatz, aber bis jetzt hat sich die Nutzlosbranche meines Wissens nach nur *vier* Mal vor Gericht gewagt und ist immer abgewatscht worden.


----------



## Nibor-2003 (1 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich habe mich im Januar 2009 unwissentlich wegen Kostenpflicht bei aspirate (schnell-downloaden.com) angemeldet. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass im Januar noch keine Angaben wegen Kosten auf deren Hauptseite standen. Ich habe natürlich auch Ende Januar eine Rechnung über 96€ bekommen. Nun noch mal 4 Wochen später, habe ich eine Mahnung über 5€ bekommen. Jetzt soll ich schon 101€ bezahlen.
  Ich der Zwischenzeit bin ich ja nicht untätig gewesen. Ich habe direkt im Januar Widerspruch mit einem Standardformular der Verbraucherzentrale NRW für diese Fälle dort eingereicht (Einschreiben mit Rückschein). Anschließend bin ich zur Polizei und habe Anzeige gegen „[...]“ eingereicht. Gestern habe von der Staatsanwaltschaft NRW Info bekommen, dass keine Straftat vorliegt. Das Ermittlungsverfahren wird eingestellt, da in den AGB bzw. auch auf der Startseite die Kosten eindeutig zu erkennen sind.

  Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll?
  Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

  Von der Polizei wird man ja gänzlich im Stich gelassen. Diese [...] dürfen unter diesem Vorwand also weiter kostenfreie Programme mit saften Preisen belegen – oder ? :unzufrieden:

_[Namen und Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## bernhard (1 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## adi09 (1 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Nibor-2003 schrieb:


> Gestern habe von der Staatsanwaltschaft NRW Info bekommen, dass keine Straftat vorliegt. Das Ermittlungsverfahren wird eingestellt, da in den AGB bzw. auch auf der Startseite die Kosten eindeutig zu erkennen sind.
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll?
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


Mir ist es ähnlich ergangen. Ich habe mich bei der Bundesnetzagentur über die Seite beschwert, mit der Bitte sie auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit zu überprüfen und ggf. zu entfernen. Das einzige was ich von der Bande zu hören bekam war ein patziges: "Was wollen sie überhaup, der Preis ist sofort zu erkennen".
Die Polizei bzw. die Staatsanwaltschaft wird es genauso gemacht haben. Die schauen sich die Seite heute an und sehen, dass da ein Preis steht. Die Mühe, herauszufinden wie die Seite vor 4 Wochen ausgesehen hat, machen sie sich nicht. Damit ist der Fall für die erledigt.

Ob man da noch was machen kann weiß ich nicht.

Aber ich möchte mich heute auch mal bei den Herren von aspirate bedanken. Die Mahnung kam heute mit der Post genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich unseren Kachelofen anschüren wollte. Somit war sie doch für etwas zu gebrauchen.
Ich kann nur raten mit den netten Briefen genauso zu verfahren und sie einfach dahin zu stecken wo sie hin gehören - in den Müll


----------



## bernhard (1 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Praxisbeispiel: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2009/02/02/software-streamde-geschicktes-tauschungsmanover/


----------



## Lottery (2 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

hi. ich habe diesen netten Unternehmen geschrieben, dass ich von meinem Rücktrittsrecht gebrauch mache usw... ( ihr kennt ja das Ganze) Nun ist eine Antwort gekommen:


> Wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und teilen Ihnen mit:
> 
> 1) Sie haben am 27.12.2008 den Zugang zum kostenpflichtigen Dienst http://schnell-downloaden.com bestellt. Im sofort sichtbaren Bereich der Internetseite wird der Interessent durch die Preiskennzeichnung vorab sehr deutlich darüber informiert, dass bei einer Bestellung weitere Kosten entstehen.
> 
> ...



Nun ist der Punkt 4 blöd: ich habe ja von der Rechnung nichts gewusst weil ich nicht geahnt habe, dass die Anmeldung kostenpflichtig ist. Ich habe aber, als ich den Brief erhielt, in den nächsten Tagen Wiederrufen.
Was soll ich nun tun?! Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Cora (2 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hi Lottery, 
wir haben diese Standard-Antwort alle schon bekommen.

Entspann Dich einfach. Egal was Du noch schreibst, es bringt doch eh nix? Alle Briefe per Einschreiben mit Rückschein und was weiß ich, sind doch nur Geldverschwendung!!!! Lies die Artikel zu den Hinweisen ganz oben. Das beruhigt und beantwortet alle Deine Fragen.

Aspirate will Dir Angst machen und Dich in eine Ecke drängen, damit Du vor Panik doch noch für diesen völlig sinnlosen Service zahlst.

ABER NICHT MIT UNS!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Dem ist nichts  hinzuzufügen :thumb:


----------



## Cedric (3 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hi Lottery, 

du wirst noch einige Schreiben von der Aspirate bekommen. Zahlungserinnerungen, Mahnungen etc. 

Hier sind viele Betroffene, die das selbe mitmachen müssen.

Am besten du benutzt die Briefe zum Grillen wenn schönes Wetter ist. Dann ist dieser Müll wenigstens zu etwas zu gebrauchen.

Liebe Grüße

Cedric


----------



## schwester j. (3 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Wenn mann nicht ganz tatenlos sein möchte bzw. zu viel Zeit hat,kann man auch mal an die HypoVereinsbank mailen oder den Deutschen Schutzverband für Wirtschaftskriminalität auf den Fall aufmerksam machen.Wettbewerbszentrale gibt es auch noch.
Auch hab ich mein Mail-Postfach für unsere Freunde gesperrt,so daß sie mir jetzt schon alles per Post schicken müssen.:handreib:

Bin übrigens auf pc-downloadserver.de bei der Suche nach AntiVir reingefallen.Allerdings ist es nie zum Download gekommen,da Login nicht funktionierte.Hab am 27.02. die 2. Mahnung bekommen.

Übrigens hat Lakritz so 12 Pferdchen am Start.

Grüsse


----------



## webwatcher (3 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



schwester j. schrieb:


> Bin übrigens auf pc-downloadserver.de bei der Suche nach AntiVir reingefallen.


Wie fast alle die auf die Pseudokostenlosseiten  reinfallen: 

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Daneel Olivaw (3 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Leute, ich bins mal wieder. Hab auch schon von aspirate meine zweite Mahnung per Post bekommen:scherzkeks:. Haben DIE doch tatsächlich schon wieder 55 Cent Porto für mich rausgeschmissen, hoffe nur ich bekomme noch recht viele Briefe von den Herren Abzockern:steinigung:. Von mir kriegen DIE nämlich keinen einzigen Cent


----------



## schwester j. (5 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ha,gestern war um ca.21:00 Lakritz:bandit mit vlc-media-player.net,welche dann zu  sicher-download.de weiterleitete bei den Google-Anzeigen unterwegs.Na,dann wird ja Anfag April die nächste Rechnungswelle weitere arme Abgezockte ereichen.Bei sicher-download.de wird ja extra damit geprotzt,kein Abo zu sein.Dafür steht im sehr Kleingedruckten was von einem "Mitgliedsbeitrag" von 96,- Euro.Na ,wer in so einem Verein ist braucht keine Feinde mehr.


                                        :bash:


----------



## oldcheery (5 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



schwester j. schrieb:


> Ha,Na,dgestern war um ca.21:00 Lakritz:bandit mit vlc-media-player.net,welche dann zu  sicher-download.de weiterleitete bei den Google-Anzeigen unterwegs.


Hallo "schwester j"
Kannst Du denn diesen Deinen ersten Satz mal etwas näher erläutern? Hört sich hochinteressant an - aber ich versteh ihn nicht.
Mir fällt bei dieser Gelegenheit ein, daß meine Oma immer sagte, daß Lakritz aus Ochsenblut gemacht sei. Das gibt doch auch irgendwie zu denken, eh?
Gruß inne Runde!


----------



## webwatcher (5 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



oldcheery schrieb:


> Kannst Du denn diesen Deinen ersten Satz mal etwas näher erläutern? Hört sich hochinteressant an - aber ich versteh ihn nicht.


Alles auch nicht, aber das wesentliche schon:

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Cora (5 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Schwester J., hast Du Screenshots gemacht?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> Schwester J., hast Du Screenshots gemacht?



Wozu? Die Beweislast  wann wie eine  Seite ausgesehen hat, liegt nicht beim Verbraucher 
sondern bei dem der fordert:  >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Cora (5 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Captain Picard, wäre doch nur mal interessant gewesen..


----------



## Lorielle (6 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo erstmal,

auch ich habe einige Probleme mit schnell-downloaden.com...
hatte um Weihnachten rum ein paar Probleme mit meinem PC und bin beim Antivir-Download zufällig auf die Seite gestoßen. Ich erinnere mich auch noch waage daran, dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe, bin mir aber fast sicher, das dort nichts von Gebühren stand... Nachdem ich die Rechnung erhalten habe hab ich mir die Seite nochmal angesehen und mittlerweile steht dort ja auch was von wegen 96€...
Habe mich natürlich sofort informiert und daraufhin nicht auf deren Forderungen reagiert.

Seitdem habe ich schon eine Rechnung, eine Zahlungserinnerung und eine Mahnung erhalten... In der Mahnung wurde mir zudem mittgeteilt ich solle noch eine Mahngebür von 5€ zusätzlich zahlen.

Seit meine Ma die Mahnung vor ein paar Tagen gefunden hat (hatte ihr schonmal was drüber erzählt), hängt sie mir damit an den Ohren, dass ich mich noch genauer informieren soll... 
Sie hat leider totale Panik wegen der sache und da sie damit jeden Tag wieder ankommt, bekomme ich auch langsam Panik... 

Hat evtl. jemand eine Idee, wo ich mich noch über schnell-downloaden.com informieren könnte, oder sollte ich meiner Ma einfach verbieten darüber zu reden, die ganze geschichte vergessen und die Mails bzw. Briefe garnicht mehr öffnen?

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde:
Hat sich die ganze sache bei jemandem hier schon erledigt? Also haben schnell-downloaden und aspirate bei jemandem schon aufgegeben?

lg
Lorielle


----------



## Cora (6 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hi Lorielle, 

dieses Forum hier und die zugehörigen Artikel oben sagen doch schon alles? Zeig das doch einfach Deiner Ma?! Und wenn Du Aspirate googlest, findet sich noch weiteres interessantes Material, weil schnell-downloaden ja nicht die einzige Einnahmequelle ist. :roll:

Ich hab heute übrigens die 2. Mahnung bekommen, per email. Mit Androhung des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens. Na, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

LG und ein schönes Wochenende, 

Cora


----------



## Antiscammer (6 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Diese Abzockseite "schnell-downloaden.bla" gibt es noch nicht so lange. Die ersten Einträge hier sind vom Januar.
Also kann man nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, wie lange der faule Zauber dauern wird. Denn das liegt einzig und allein in der Willkür und im Ermessen der Abzocker bzw. ihrer Inkasso-Knechte.

Relativ sicher ist jedoch, dass es nicht nur zwei oder drei Mahnungen sein werden. 
Es gibt jetzt diese Abzock-Nutzlos-Branche seit 3-1/2 Jahren, federführend sind etwa 10 Banden, die diese Masche betreiben. Daher wissen wir ungefähr, wie lange erfahrungsgemäß der Zirkus dauert, und wieviel Mahnungen im Schnitt verschickt werden.
Typisch ist ein Verlauf, wo man zwischen 5 und 10 Mahnungen kriegt, verteilt mindestens über 4 Monate, oft auch über ein ganzes Jahr.
Selten gibt es auch mehr als 10 Mahnungen, und nur selten geht das länger als ein Jahr.

Tatsache ist aber auch, dass typischerweise alle in den Mahnbriefen geäußerten Drohungen niemals wahrgemacht werden.
Bisher haben verschiedene Banden der Nutzlos-Branche insgesamt nur 4 echte Prozesse gegen Abzock-Opfer geführt, und das bei vielen Hunderttausenden von Betroffenen.
Diese 4 Prozesse wurden allesamt von den Abzockern kläglich verloren.

Und das ist letztlich das, worauf es ankommt.


----------



## oldcheery (6 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Diese Abzockseite "schnell-downloaden.bla" gibt es noch nicht so lange.
> Und hierzu, Lorielle, muß noch gesagt werden, daß die Webseite neu, die Leute dahinter aber immer dieselben sind, mit nur wenigen verschiedenen Drehs. Leute wie Du, Lorielle, sind die Lieblingsopfer, weil sie sich Sorgen machen, weil sie sich in eine Angst steigern lassen durch die hinterhältig abgefassten Mahnungen etc.
> Der Rat, zu Aspirate zu googeln ist sehr produktiv. Selbst etwas über Lakritz, so nennen wir den momentanen Geschäftsführer dort, herauszufinden ist  besser, als sich stunden-, tage-, wochenlang auszumalen, was alles Schreckliches passieren kann. Wie ein Kaninchen auf die Münchner Schlange zu starren, ohne aktiv zu werden, sich zu informieren.


Bleib cool, Lorielle, es wird nichts passieren. Echt nicht!


----------



## Karl1921 (9 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo,

ich habe nach Erhalt meiner 1. "Zahlungserinnerung" hier recherchiert und darauf hin in 55 Cent Porto investiert und einen Vordruck vom Verbraucherschutz - http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/51741A.doc - an aspirate geschickt.
Daraufhin kam diese Mail:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...


Die verlanget eidesstattliche Erklärung habe ich nicht geschickt, weil mir weitere 55 Cent zu schade waren. Zwei Tage später kam aber auch schon das hier:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir die Kündigung Ihres Zugangs zu schnell-downloaden.com zum XX.XX.XXXX.
> 
> ...


Das war es dann gewesen. Habe nie wieder was gehört. Schade bloß um die 55 Cent aber dafür bleibt mein Postfach sauber und ich denk nicht mehr an diesen Mist.
Danke nochmal für die guten Links und Kommentare auf dieser Seite.


----------



## Flappi (9 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo,

ich habe den gleichen Vordruck verschickt.
Die Antwort (E-mail) von Aspirate war, dass der Widerruf außerhalb der Frist gewesen ist und deshalb nicht gilt.  


> Die letzte Email habe ich am 07.03 bekommen in der folgendes steht :
> 
> Sie erhielten bereits auf die postalisch und elektronisch verschickte Rechnung zwei Zahlungserinnerungen sowie ein Mahnschreiben. Leider blieb unsere Forderung Ihrerseits unbeachtet. Sie werden daher aufgefordert, die aus der anliegenden Forderungsaufstellung ersichtliche Gesamtforderung innerhalb einer Frist von
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Flappi schrieb:


> Die Antwort (E-mail) von Aspirate war, dass der Widerruf außerhalb der Frist gewesen ist und deshalb nicht gilt.


und, hast was anderes erwartet?  ist ungefähr so bedeutsam wie  die Fallrichtung  von einem Sack Reis in China


----------



## Woopie Boy (30 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

hi leute - habe heute diese email bekommen (kommt bei euch bestimmt auch).
soll man dagegen nochmals einspruch erheben oder nicht?



> unser Mandant (aspirate GmbH) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung einzuziehen.
> Wir fordern Sie daher auf die Schuldsumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges (BGB §284, 286) zu tragen haben, an uns auf folgendes Konto innerhalb der nächsten *5 Tage* überweisen.
> *Proinkasso GmbH, Frankfurter Sparkasse 1822, Kto.-Nr. [..........], BLZ 50050201*
> *Die Gesamtforderung beträgt* *169,71 Euro**.*
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Woopie Boy schrieb:


> soll man dagegen nochmals einspruch erheben oder nicht?



Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Es sei hier nur noch angemerkt, dass speziell von diesem Anbieter, um den es hier geht:

 kein einziger Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekanntgeworden ist (obwohl das in den Mahnungen angedroht wird)
 kein einziger Fall eines Prozesses bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch nicht der Inkasso-Beelzebub des Bundeskanzleramts gekommen ist
 bisher noch kein Schufa-Eintrag bekanntgeworden ist
 bisher noch kein Lokusdeckel, keine Unterhose und keine Kaffemühle gepfändet wurde


----------



## dr.dezibel (31 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hab den Mist auch bekommen, ich frage mich allerdings ob das nicht auch teuer für den Herrn [...] wird, jetzt mittlerweile schon das zweite Inkassounternehmen einzuschalten??? 

Ist ja letztlich auch egal, ist ja nicht meine Kohle 

Ist denn bei jemandem schon ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben aufgetaucht? Würd mich ja echt mal interessieren.

_[Name entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## oldcheery (31 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo in die Runde,
lange Zeit war es recht still, nun zuckt die Lakritze wieder...
Ich habe auch eine Aufforderung zu eideststattl. Erklärung und neuerliche Mahnung bekommen und, natürlich, nicht reagiert. 

Bei der Gelegenheit, ich empfehle sehr das Programm WOT, eigigen sicherlich schon bekannt. Ein kleines "add-on", gestaltet nach Bewertungen viele user auf der ganzen Welt, das einen warnt, wenn man auf "gefährliche" Seiten kommt.

Online-Community für Reputationsbewertung | WOT Web of Trust

oldcheery


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



oldcheery schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit, ich empfehle sehr das Programm WOT, eigigen sicherlich schon bekannt.


Die Beurteilung dazu ist uneinheitlich:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/tech...6286-mozilla-addon-listet-abzocker-sites.html

Diskussionen darüber bitte dort


----------



## Lorielle (31 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Aloha,

ich habe schon vor einer ganzen Weile mal eine Mail an schnell-downloaden.com geschrieben und vor 2 Wochen eine Mail mit der bitte um eine eidesstattliche Erklärung bekommen. Habe bisher noch nichts abgeschickt. Bei mir kam leider nicht, wie bei Karl1921 ein paar Tage später die Bestätigungs Mail. Sollte ich denen jetzt eine eidesstattliche erklärung schicken oder lieber noch ne Weile warten?
Einerseits ist mir das Geld fürs Porto zu schade, andererseits hätt ich ganz gern meine ruhe vor denen.

Das lustige an der Sache ist, dass ich denen schon geschrieben habe, nachdem ich die 1. Rechnung erhalten habe. 2 Tage, nachdem ich die Mail mit der 2. Mahnung bekommen habe, haben sie reagiert... Entweder sind sie wahnsinnig Lahm wenn es um die Beantwortung von e-Mails geht, oder sie wollten mal gucken, ob ich nicht doch noch zahle xD

Gruß Lorielle


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Lorielle schrieb:


> Sollte ich denen jetzt eine eidesstattliche erklärung schicken


Wozu? Du bist zu keinerlei Beweis verpflichtet. Wenn sie  Knete haben wollen,  ist 
es deren Bier, Beweis zu führen. Wenn sie es könnten, würden sie ganz anderes vorgehen.

Laßt euch doch nicht immer durch dieses Drohkasperlethater so verunsichern.
Dazu besteht  überhaupt kein Grund.


----------



## dana09 (31 März 2009)

*aspirate*

Hey!

Habe gestern auch (nach mehreren Mahnungen - wovon manche auch sicherheitshalber doppelt versendet wurden) eine nette Mail eines Inkassounternehmens erhalten. Die Haben aber weder meine richtige Adresse, noch meinen Namen. Habe lediglich jeweils einen Buchstaben bei Vor- und Nachname eingetragen. Per Post habe ich noch gar nix erhalten.

Habe den Beitrag von ZDF gesehen und werde mich jetzt denke ich trotz des _gruseligen_ Inkassounternehmens nicht melden. 

Meine Frage ist nun einfach, ob mir ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid auch per Mail zugehen kann oder muss der Post kommen???

Ich denke außerdem drüber nach meinen Mail Account zu löschen. Den nutze ich nämlich eh kaum noch... hält das irgendjemand für sinnvoll?

Wäre schön, wenn ich auf diese beiden Fragen Antwort bekäme.

LG, Dana


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2009)

*AW: aspirate*



dana09 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun einfach, ob mir ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid auch per Mail zugehen kann ....


...natürlich nicht!


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Etwas genauer hier nachzulesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Teleton (31 März 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



> Ich denke außerdem drüber nach meinen Mail Account zu löschen. Den nutze ich nämlich eh kaum noch... hält das irgendjemand für sinnvoll?


Stell Dir vor jemand wirft eine Ladung Müll in Deinen Vorgarten, wirst Du jetzt deswegen das ganze Haus verkaufen?


----------



## Negi (4 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

hey ich habe heute meinen brief vom inkasso büro erhalten.
wen wunderts? und natürlich auch wieder Proinkasso^^
aber ham nen schönes papier verwendet xD
haben auch schön meine anmelde daten , also datum uhrzeit (auf die sec genau ) und ip, welche immer noch zu nem ort weist der so ungefähr 2 km weit weg liegt xD
bin ja mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt alkso in einer woche xD


----------



## Cora (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
hatte auch einen netten Brief von Proinkasso im Briefkasten... :-? Oh Mann, das nervt vielleicht.

Kurz mal eine grundsätzliche Frage:ein Brief von einem Inkasso-Unternehmen und ein Mahnbescheid sind doch zwei unterschiedliche Dinge, oder?!

Liebe Grüße an euch und noch einen schönen Sonntag, 

Cora


----------



## dvill (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Die Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Briefen gehört zum Kasperle-Theater der Nutzlosen. Wer das Spiel durchschaut, hat keine Angst mehr und auch heute einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> hatte auch einen netten Brief von Proinkasso im Briefkasten... :-? Oh Mann, das nervt vielleicht.


Der S.S. und seine "Proinkasso GmbH" nerven bereits seit über fünf Jahren. Und in dieser Zeit ist kein einziger Fall bekannt, der über permanentes "nerven" hinausging!

Und selbstverständlich haben dünnpfiffige Inkassoschreiben diverser unseriöser Inkassobutzen nicht das Geringste mit "echten" gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden zu tun.


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> Kurz mal eine grundsätzliche Frage:ein Brief von einem Inkasso-Unternehmen und ein Mahnbescheid sind doch zwei unterschiedliche Dinge, oder?!



Inkassoschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern sind zum Kaminanzünden geeignet 

 Echte gerichtliche  Mahnbescheide von der Nutzlosbranche sind so häufig 
wie Hauptreffer  im Lotto und  dienen  nur dem Zweck  allgemeiner  Panikverbreitung. 

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## Negi (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

also sollen wir nun widerspruch genen den mahnbeschein einlegen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
habe bisher noch nie wiederspruch einlegen müssen.
gibts da irgentwo tips?


----------



## Negi (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

aso was ich noch vergas. weis eig garnich obn des nen richtiger mahnbescheid is weil dort noch nichmal nen formblatt zum widerspruch dabei is.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ein echter Mahnbescheid sieht so aus wie in dem Artikel beschrieben, der hier eine Seite vorher bereits mehrfach verlinkt wurde. - Lesen bildet.
Dieses Formular enthält dann auch eine Rubrik, wo man mit Setzen eines Kreuzchens der Forderung widerspricht.


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Negi schrieb:


> gibts da irgentwo tips?


Du kannst doch lesen, oder? Gehe einfach mal eine Seite in dem Thread zurück, dort hat einer folgendes gepostet:





webwatcher schrieb:


> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


...blaue Schrift anklicken! Es kann aber stark bezweifelt werden, dass das was du bekommen hast, ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist. Bislang mahnte der Anbieter selsbt einige Male und dann noch das von ihm beauftragte Inkassounternehmen. Danach war eigentlich immer Schluss, so dass es sich in keinem Fall gelohnt hatte, überhaupt auf die Schreiben zu reagieren.


----------



## Negi (5 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

ok thx.
und ja ich kann lesen habe ide artikel auch gelesen.
wollt nur auf nummer sicher gehen^^
danke für die antworten


----------



## Lottery (6 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

hab heute auch einen netten Brief von Proinkasso bekommen. Kennt ihr diese Firma?


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Lottery schrieb:


> hab heute auch einen netten Brief von Proinkasso bekommen. Kennt ihr diese Firma?


Gib mal in der Forensuche ( Button Suchen) Proinkasso ein...


----------



## Cora (7 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hatte ja letzte Woche einen Brief von Proinkasso bekommen und heute haben sie nochmal eine Email nachgeschossen. Mann die sind sich ja für nix zu schade.

Am geilsten ist der Spruch:


> Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?


 Das ist echt unverschämt.

Liebe Grüße...


----------



## Negi (7 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

jop hatte die e-mail heute auch bekommen xD
die is sogar automatisch im spam ordener gldent xD das find ich mal geil^^
sogar mein e-mail prog erkennt es als nutzlos :-D
aber der satz is echt mal die härte ^^ fast schon ne drohung^^


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> Am geilsten ist der Spruch:
> Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?]



Gääähn! Diesen Spruch aus der Mottenkiste der Inkassobutzen hat Proinkasso doch bereits seit fast fünf Jahren drauf:


			
				Proinkasso schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Fall der Nichtzahlung stehen unserer Mandantschaft folgende Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
> 
> Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung durch denGerichtsvollzieher, Pfändung Ihrer Bezüge, auch Arbeitslosengeld, Rente, Bankguthaben, Versicherungen usw., ggf, nach Erlass eines Vollstreckungsbescheides und erfolgloser Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherung, Eintragung in die entsprechenden Schuldnerverzeichnisse.


 :-D

Den ersten Satz hat er allerdings erst später hinzugefügt. Dieser soll wohl - im Hinblick auf die unzähligen Beschwerden bei dem lizenzierenden Landgericht Hanau - den drohenden Charakter in eine unverbindliche Aussage abwandeln.


----------



## Ruth (8 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich habe soeben mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Stuttgart gesprochen, nicht Zahlen und auf den Mahnbescheid warten. Dann sofort Einspruch einlegen, durch Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein! Die Unterlagen mindestens 4 Jahre aufheben. Oft kommen die Firmen nach 3 Jahren noch einmal auf einen zu, das sie davon ausgehen, das der "Kunde" keine Unterlagen mehr hat!


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Ruth schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Stuttgart gesprochen, nicht Zahlen und auf den Mahnbescheid warten. Dann sofort Einspruch einlegen, durch Einschreiben mit Rückantwortschein! Die Unterlagen mindestens 4 Jahre aufheben. Oft kommen die Firmen nach 3 Jahren noch einmal auf einen zu, das sie davon ausgehen, das der "Kunde" keine Unterlagen mehr hat!


Hier ist einiges durcheineinander geraten. Entweder hat der Berater sich nicht klar  ausgedückt oder es ist nicht richtig angekommen.

*Zum Thema Mahnungen*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Post vom Abzock-Anwalt - Nachrichten - Trostberg - Traunreut - Chiemgau Online


> „Am besten man reagiert gar nicht darauf“, empfiehlt Verbraucherschützer Saller. „Wir haben auf unseren Internetseiten zwar vorgefertigte Musterantwortbriefe parat, mit denen man nochmal alles ausdrücklich widerrufen kann. Die Erfahrung zeigt aber: *Auch wenn man nichts tut, ist von Seiten des Geldeintreibers nichts zu befürchten, da ist noch nie etwas nachgekommen.*“


*
Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide* in der Nutzlosbranche äußerst selten. Sollte der unwahrscheinliche Fall  eintreten, ein Kreuz genügt und  ab in den Briefkasten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hannes Jäggi (8 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

wie komme ich von schnell-downloaden und aspirate los?


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Gutes Spamfilter für virtuelle Post ( Email)  und Mülleimer für Briefpost


----------



## Cedric (8 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Habt ihr auch schon Post von dieser Inkasso- Firma bekommen?

Letzten Samstag kam ein Brief und heute morgen hatte ich eine Mail von dieser Firma.

Hab schon gedacht die hätten aufgegeben.:wall:

Macht mir jetzt schon ein bisschen Angst.:roll:


----------



## dvill (8 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Angst vor Kasperle-Inkasso? Niemals.


----------



## Woopie Boy (9 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Aspirante und co haben zurzeit so glaube ich viel zu tun . zumindest die ode de tipser der das emailfach bearbeitet. ich glaube die bekommen von allem und jedem infopost und sonderangebote newsletters nd anmeldeformulare geschickt. dauert alson´bissal bis die sich melden
 FROHE EIERSUCHE. EUCH ALLEN  FROHE OSTERN


----------



## kall3 (9 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Alleine das Aufsetzen des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids würde pro Bescheid 23€ für aspirate/proInkasso kosten. Bei so vielen Fällen werden die sich hüten, das als Massenware rauszuschicken. 

Also schön alles ignorieren, und wenn es doch soweit kommen wird, einfach das Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle setzen und (Achtung Wortwitz!!!) ab die Post.


----------



## Cedric (9 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Na klar, die Post wandert immer in den Müll.:-D

War bei euch der Briefumschlag auch nicht zugeklebt????:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



kall3 schrieb:


> Also schön alles ignorieren, und wenn es doch soweit kommen wird,


kleine Korrektur "kommen sollte". Bisher sind die nur wenig  häufiger als  Pinguine in der Sahara

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Cora (14 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, habe heute morgen die DRITTE Email von Proinkasso im Postfach gehabt mit Verweis auf folgendes Urteil:



> _Preisklarheit bei Geschäften im Internet
> 
> Das Urteil des Landesgerichts Bonn vom 10.04.2007 besagt, das ausreichende Preistransparenz im Online-Bereich durch Verlinkung zu den Endpreisen gegeben sei. Damit folgt das Landesgericht der Rechtssprechung des Bundesgerichtshofs zum Thema Allgemeine Geschaeftsbedingungen (AGB) von Online Angeboten. Der Bundesgerichtshof hat am 14.06.2006 entschieden, dass es zur Verbraucher- und Preisinformation genÃ¼gt, gut sichtbare Links zu den AGB und Vertragsbedingungen auf der Webseite zu platzieren. Die Internetnutzer seien mit solchen Links vertraut und es kann ihnen durchaus zugetraut werden, sich mittels solcher Links zu informieren. Die Vertragsbedingungen werden durch das Anklicken des Links akzeptiert, so das Urteil. Auch die einfache Technik des \\\"Scrollens\\\", also des Hoch- und Herunterbewegens auf der Webseite mittels eines Tastenbefehls, gehört zum Handlungs-Repertoire jedes Internetnutzers und kann ihm zum Gelangen an die AGB eines Online-Angebots zugemutet werden. Vorausgesetzt wird in jedem Fall die ausreichende Sichtbarkeit eines Links zu den AGB.
> Aktenzeichen LG Bonn 11 O 165/06_


Die sind sich echt für nix zu schade... Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Seite die Preisinfo nicht versteckt hat, sondern bewusst mit "kostenfrei" geworben hat... Das ist echt das letzte...


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben, habe heute morgen die DRITTE Email von Proinkasso im Postfach gehabt....


Erst die dritte? Da stehst du ja noch GANZ AM ANFANG...:smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cora schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben, habe heute morgen die DRITTE Email von Proinkasso im Postfach gehabt mit Verweis auf folgendes Urteil:


Das Urteil ist bekannt, trifft aber auf das Nutzlosgeschäft überhaupt nicht zu.
Dient einzig dem Zweck Verbraucher ohne  juristische Kenntnissse einzuschüchtern.
Erst kürzlich haben OLG entschieden, dass Kostenpflichtigkeit und Preis deutlich erkennbar sein müssen. 


Cora schrieb:


> . Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Seite die Preisinfo nicht versteckt hat, sondern bewusst mit "kostenfrei" geworben hat... Das ist echt das letzte...


Nicht nur das, es wird mit sämtlichen faulen Tricks gearbeitet 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
Merke:* "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"* 

Wenn die Herrschaften sich ihrer Sache so sicher sind, warum ziehen sie den dann nicht vor Gericht?

Fünfmal in fast vier Jahren haben es vergleichbare Roßtäuscherseiten versucht und 
haben fünfmal Ohrfeigen von den Gerichten bekommen


----------



## Woopie Boy (14 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

:scherzkeks:hallo zusammen - Für meinen Teil schiebe ich die Mails von ASSOpirate und Co gleich in den Mülleimer .So ungelesen und unbeantwortet vermießen sie einem nicht den Tag.:sun: Bleibt standhaft !!!!


----------



## jupp11 (14 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Mit einem guten Spamfilter erledigt sich das vollautomatisch.   Briefmüll muß leider händisch 
entsorgt werden,  grüne oder blaue Tonne oder  als Kaminanzünder


----------



## hammerwerfer (15 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Leute
Habe auch inzwischen den dritten Brif von Proinkasso erhalten. Bin(dank dieser Seite) auch ganz locker. Meiner Frau musste sich erst einmal die letzten 30 Seiten durchlesen bis auch Sie wieder locker wurde. Bin echt gespannt wie lange die durchhalten und weiterhin Papier und Strom verschwenden.
Gruß
Klatty


----------



## Daneel Olivaw (17 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Stimmt schon, die Seite hat mir auch sehr geholfen. Hab gesehen, dass nicht nur ich Idiot:wall:, mich mit meiner richtigen Adresse angemeldet habe und jetzt die Aspirat oder a...Pirat am Hals habe. Die zweite Mahnung von proinkasso, oder so ähnlich, hab ich auch schon.........die können mich mal!!

Noch ein schönes WE


----------



## Negi (19 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

wieso habt ihr schon mahnungen???
des find ich unfair! ich will auch mal wieder kostenloses papier zum ofen anzünden xD
habe gestern noch ne schöne mail bekommen^^




> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte/r Negi (name geändert),[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]sind Sie sich wirklich über  die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sie habe auf unsere  Zahlungsaufforderung (Forderung des Gläubigers: aspirate GmbH) nicht reagiert  und die Ihnen gesetzte Zahlungsfrist ohne Nachricht verstreichen lassen.  [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wir geben Ihnen hiermit  nochmals die Gelegenheit, die offene Forderung zu begleichen. Wir weisen  vorsorglich darauf hin, dass bei Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens  weitere Kosten anfallen, die zu Ihren Lasten gehen.[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## chicco001 (19 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

lol die habe ich auch schon zähle gar net mehr sind rechnungen via e-mail rechtens weiß das einer die haben zum glück nicht meine post anschrift


----------



## Antiscammer (19 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Rechnungen sind nicht an eine bestimmte Zustellform gebunden und können prinzipiell auch per e-Mail zugestellt werden. Das ändert natürlich nichts an der Sachlage, wenn ein zivilrechtlicher Anspruch auf die Forderung nicht besteht.
Solange der Abzocker jedenfalls die Postanschrift nicht hat, gibt es auch keinen Grund, ihm die freiwillig zu geben.

Schweigen ist Gold.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Lorielle (26 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hey,

ich hab grade mal wieder nach meinen Mails geschaut und jetzt ratet mal, wer schon seit 1 1/2 Monaten schweigt!?   
Das ich deswegen nicht grade enttäuscht bin, ist ja wohl klar, aber es kommt mir schon etwas komisch vor, dass die nach nur 7 Mails aufgegeben haben sollen... Per Post ist von denen auch schon lange nix mehr gekommen, die letzten Mahnungen kamen nurnoch per Mail xD
Wie gesagt, dass freut mich jetzt riesig, aber meint ihr die machen nur mal Pause?

LG


----------



## Antiscammer (26 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Natürlich können wir nicht in die Hirne der "Download-Schnellkochtöpfe" hineingucken. Wir wissen also auch nicht, ob das Kasperletheater noch einen achten Akt hat, oder ob schon Schluss ist. 
Es wäre aber nicht ganz untypisch, wenn das Theater jetzt aus wäre.

Im Schnitt schicken diese Abzocker so zwischen 5 und 10 Mahnungen. Dass es mehr als 10 wären, ist selten, kommt aber auch vor. Der absolute, uns bekannte Rekord eines Inkassobüros liegt bei 26 Mahnungen.
Was immerhin schon zur Austapezierung einer Lokus-Schmalwand reichen dürfte. :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (26 April 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Das ist wohl eine Art "Optimierung". "Optimierung" war bei der Dialerei eine große "Kunst". Soll heißen, Farben, Schriftarten, bunte Ablenkungen usw. mussten zum optimalen Bescheißen immer wieder neu ausgetestet werden.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperei lebt davon, dass wenigstens einige noch richtig Zahlungsangst bekommen.

Wenn in jedem Forum tausendfach steht, dass tausend Mahndroh-Überfälle kommen und immer nix passiert, verliert dieser Schwachsinn den letzten Angsteffekt.

Wenn die Millionen, die den Müll vor Jahren entsorgt haben, heute noch schreiben würden, dass alles Kasperle-Theater ist, würden die Foren überquellen.


----------



## dr.dezibel (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Sagt mal gehen bei euch auch die Mails auch immer bevorzugt am Wochenende und an Feiertagen ein? anscheinend kommen die sonst nicht mehr dazu. Hatte jetzt über nen Monat Ruhe und nun kommt der Mist wieder. Wenn wenigstens mal was neues drinstehe würde, aber immer nur dieselben Forderungen... Na ja, Spammi will ja auch mal wieder was zu futtern haben :-D


----------



## webwatcher (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



dr.dezibel schrieb:


> Sagt mal gehen bei euch auch die Mails auch immer bevorzugt am Wochenende und an Feiertagen ein? anscheinend kommen die sonst nicht mehr dazu.


Mailrobots haebn keine festen Arbeitszeiten


----------



## Nibor-2003 (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich habe überings jetzt auch Post von einem Proinkassobüro aus Hanau bekommen. Ich soll jetzt statt der anfänglich 96€ nun 169,71 € bezahlen. Ein ganz schön saftige Rechnung, nicht wahr. Schade, dass es jetzt immer wärmer wird. Ich kann diesen Schwachsinn gar nicht mehr zum Kamin anzünden verwenden. Das sich diese Inkassobüros sich mit diesen Gaunern überhaupt beauftragen lassen. 
Jendenfalls von mir bekommen diese Gauner "..pirate.GmbH" nichts als nur Verachtung  zu so einem Schritt !


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Nibor-2003 schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen Schwachsinn gar nicht mehr zum Kamin anzünden verwenden.



Na und? - Die Grillsaison hat angefangen. Auch dazu ist Anmachpapier immer nützlich. 



Nibor-2003 schrieb:


> Das sich diese Inkassobüros sich mit diesen Gaunern überhaupt beauftragen lassen.



In der Biologie nennt man sowas "Symbiose".
Ein Beispiel für eine Symbiose in der Natur ist das Zusammenleben zweier Arten in der Südsee: der Nutzlos-Polypenkrake und der Inkasso-Drückerfisch. :scherzkeks:


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel für eine Symbiose in der Natur ist das Zusammenleben zweier Arten in der Südsee: der Nutzlos-Polypenkrake und der Inkasso-Drückerfisch. :scherzkeks:


Übrigens eine irre schnelle evolutionäre Entwicklung - so was dauert sonst Jahrhunderttausende ...

Das Aussterben von Arten geht übrigens immer schneller als das Erscheinen von Arten :scherzkeks:


----------



## Woopie Boy (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ja bei uns ist auch seit geraumer zeit keine mail an oder durchgekommen.

ich denke mal das die ne menge arbeit haben sich durch die ganzen nutzlos mails und newsletter  anmeldungen usw. durchzuarbeiten .ich wollte das nicht lesen

ich denke doch das die nicht so schnell von uns lassen .

trotzdem kopf hoch und durch auch wenn der hals drägad (schmutzig)ist.

ne schöne woche an alle


----------



## schwester j. (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich schreibe hier ja nur selten,aber ich wollte euch nicht vorenthalten,dass Proinkasso,RA [ edit]  und onlinegym nicht mehr auf der neuen Mieterliste des TGZ Hanau zu finden sind.:lupe::handreib: :scherzkeks::-p
So  viel zum Aussterben der Arten und zum beschwerlichen Leben als Abzocker.


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



schwester j. schrieb:


> .... ich wollte euch nicht vorenthalten,dass Proinkasso,RA [ edit] und onlinegym nicht mehr auf der neuen Mieterliste des TGZ Hanau zu finden sind.
> 
> So viel zum Aussterben der Arten und zum beschwerlichen Leben als Abzocker.



Kann sein, dass du dich zu früh freust, denn manche Unternehmen vergrößern sich auch und brauchen deshalb einen Ortswechsel.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



schwester j. schrieb:


> So  viel zum Aussterben der Arten und zum beschwerlichen Leben als Abzocker.


Weder werden die in absehbarer Zeit dank der unendlichen Güte seitens  Strafverfolgern und  
Regierenden  und  des ständig nachwachsenden  Schröpfpotentials von unerfahrenen und 
leicht zu verunsicherden Verbrauchern aussterben noch ist das Leben als Nutzloser beschwerlich, 
denn mit den  erbeuteten  hunderttausenden  Euros lassen sich in einfacher Weise ständig neue 
Briefkastenadressen  einrichten. Außerdem hat man dafür Wasserträger, die für einen  relativ  
bescheidenen Anteil die Formalitäten erledigen. Das "Mahnwesen" ist eh fast völlig automatisiert.


----------



## hammerwerfer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo
Bei mir ist Heute die erste Mail von einem Rechtsanwalt eingegangen der natürlich mit gespeicherte IP und Schufa Eintrag droht.
Kann man diese Leute nicht legal irgendwie ärgern?
Würde gerne Zeit dafür investieren.:sun:
mfG
Hammerwerfer


----------



## bernhard (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ärgern wird man die nicht können. Der Griff in die Taschen anderer ist so erfolgreich, dass die Freude über die Beute alles Negative überdeckt.

Ganz gut wäre die Verwendung der schwachsinnigem Mahndroh-Schreiben zur Information der einziehenden Bank:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html

Wer will, kann auch mehr unternehmen:

law blog Archiv  Leere Drohung mit der Schufa
law blog Archiv  Erpressung, bitte


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



hammerwerfer schrieb:


> der natürlich mit gespeicherte IP


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit

genau so hohl sind die anderen Drohungen


----------



## Negi (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

habe heute auch nochmal ne nette meil von proinkasso bekommen. die meinen wenn ich nich in den nächsten tagen zahlöen würde, würden die meine e-mail adresse prüfen ob die personalien stimmen  ich glaube ja nicht dran. und wenn haben se leider glück xD stimmen nämlich alle^^
aber mir recht egal. die mail überfliege ich eig auch nur noch. so als kleine belustigung. mittlereweile wollen sie 170 € haben.
aber vorher nen guten monat nich melden wo doch von 14 tagen die rede wahr xD
also man kann da echt nich mehr auf die [ edit]  bauen. nochnichmalö termine können die einhalten


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Seriöse Geschäftsleute mit ehrbaren  Forderungen faseln und fackeln nicht lange rum 
sondern schreiten zur Tat. ( gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid oder Klage) 

Genau das   ist im Bereich der Nutzlosbranche die absolute Ausnahme. In den
extrem wenigen Fällen ( so häufig etwa wie der Jackpot im Lotto ) endete es
 auch noch mit satten Niederlagen der Nutzlosen. Das dürfte zur Genüge erkären,
 warum es immer bei diesem Drohblagefasel bleibt.


----------



## Cedric (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Habe auch so eine Email bekommen.
Die müssen es echt nötig haben diese Leute.:smile:

Da steht auch drinne, dass die eine eingetragene Inkassofirma sind.
Aber wenn du eingetragen wären, würden die sicher nicht versuchen mit so ner Masche Geld zu verdienen.
Die denken auch wir sind alle hohl im Kopf.:wall:

Ich überfliege die Mails mittlerweile auch nur noch und lösche sie dann. Dieser Spam Müll nimmt nur Platz weg in meinem Postfach.:roll:


Lieben Gruß
Cedric


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cedric schrieb:


> Aber wenn du eingetragen wären, würden die sicher nicht versuchen mit so ner Masche Geld zu verdienen.



Die *sind* eingetragen. Das ist ja das schlimme. Und in Deutschland kann sie anhand unserer wachsweichen Rechtslage kaum jemand effektiv daran hindern.


----------



## bernhard (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Cedric schrieb:


> Die müssen es echt nötig haben diese Leute.


Diese Leute pressen mit der Einschüchterungsbedrohung ein ansehnliches Vermögen zusammen. Von Zeit zu Zeit gibt es noch Freibriefe der Behörden, dass alles ordnungsgemäß eingefädelt wird. Die Politik begreift's nicht und lässt es laufen.

Das Geschäftsmodell ist wie die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken, nur einfacher.


----------



## Negi (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

also so langsam werden die nervig oder verliehren einfach nur den überblick.
ich habe gestern zum DRITTEN mal die selbe mail bekommen.
weis nun wirklich nicht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## webwatcher (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Negi schrieb:


> weis nun wirklich nicht was ich davon halten soll.


 was wohl, nichts. Ein gutes Spamfilter richtig eingestellt erledigt das vollautomatisch


----------



## Negi (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

nuja die landen ja auch schon immer im junkmail ordner. nur will der auch geleert werden xD deshalb glaub ich kaum das des was seriöses is. sonst würds ja nich schon direkt da landen^^
meinte auch nur ob man denen mal nen link zu nem verwaltungs prog schicken sollete (spass) xD


----------



## Daneel Olivaw (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Morgen zusammen, wollte mal wieder vorbeischauen und nachsehen was sich so tut, bei unseren "Freunden" von aspirate und co.
Also ich persönlich hab jetzt so ca. 6 Wochen nichts mehr von DENEN gehört.
Glaube die "Netten" Herren haben´s wohl bei mir aufgegeben :roll: .
Hoffe nur, dass mir von diesen Abzockern niemals einer zufällig über den Weg läuft :scherzkeks:............... :bash:


----------



## Cedric (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Bei mir haben sies noch nicht aufgegeben.
Am 21. Mai hatte ich die letzte Mail. Mal sehen wie lange dies noch versuchen.:wall:


----------



## dr.dezibel (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Ich will euch die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber  die werden wahrscheinlich wieder schreiben. Hatte auch mal ne kurze 5 Wöchige Pause, aber dann waren Feiertage und die Mail kam prompt am Karfreitag. Aber der Spamfilter arbeitet gut 

Ist ja auch egal, Hauptsache da ist bald Schluss. 

Schöne Pfingsten an alle!


----------



## Tomscheck (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Leidensgenossen

Leider haben die es noch nicht aufgegeben. Ich habe diese Nacht um 00:09!!!! wieder eine mail von proinkasso bekommen. Die müssen es ja echt nötig haben, wenn die Sonntags morgens noch mails verschicken.

Wünsche euch trotzdem schöne Pfingsten


----------



## bernhard (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Die Vermüllung mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben erledigen Mailroboter. Das Timing ist so, dass die Belästigten viel Zeit zum Angsthaben und wenig Gelegenheit zum Nachfragen haben, also z.B. heute.


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



Tomscheck schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Nacht um 00:09!!!! wieder eine mail von proinkasso bekommen. Die müssen es ja echt nötig haben, wenn die Sonntags morgens noch mails verschicken.


Mailrobots kennen keine Feiertagsregelung.


----------



## CountryGaby (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo!
Ich bin leider letztes Jahr in diese Falle geraten. Und habe mich einschüchtern lassen und für das erste Abojahr die Euro 96,00 bezahlt. Leider hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht geringste Ahnung, daß es diese Abzocke überhaupt gibt und bin erst viel später darauf aufmerksam geworden. 
Ich verspüre jetzt nicht die geringste Lust, für das zweite Jahr auch noch zu bezahlen, da ich ja eh nie das Geringste heruntergeladen hab. 
Meine Frage: Kann ich genauso vorgehen, als hätte ich das Abo nie bezahlt und einfach stillschweigend abwarten und auf nichts mehr reagieren.
Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, daß diese Firma damals anders hieß und ich, man möchte es nicht für möglich halten, über den Bluebyte-Patch für Anno1602 für die XP-Version damit reingefallen bin. Dies nur noch zur Warnung. 

Lieben Gruß

CountryGaby


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



CountryGaby schrieb:


> Ich verspüre jetzt nicht die geringste Lust, für das zweite Jahr auch noch zu bezahlen, da ich ja eh nie das Geringste heruntergeladen hab.


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## romanticqueen (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Habe heute morgen folgende Mail bekommen:




> "wir verweisen auf das Urteil vom 10.04.2007 (siehe fortfolgend).
> Bitte ueberweisen Sie entsprechend den von uns geforderten Betrag innerhalb der naechsten 7 Werktage.
> Sollte eine Komplettzahlung derzeit fuer Sie nicht moeglich sein, so bieten wir Ihnen eine Ratenzahlung an.
> Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, ob wir Ihnen mit einer Ratenzahlung weiterhelfen koennen.
> ...


 
Letzte Woche habe ich Sonntag nacht! eine Drohmail bekommen, in der man mich aufforderte, sofort in etwa 200 euro zu zahlen, da ich sonst in die Schufa komme, mein Konto gesperrt wird und ich nie wieder eines eröffnen darf. Inwiefern soll man das ernst nehmen?


----------



## dr.dezibel (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Drohungen mit Schufa sind rechtswidrig und zeugen nicht von einem seriören Unternehmen. Zudem sind die Kosten auf Internetseiten deutlich sichtbar zu plazieren. Das das zu dem Zeitpunkt so war müssen die Seiteninhaber erstmal beweisen. Da gab es einen Beitrag, der hieß: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt" oder so ähnlich. Hab leider keinen Link, aber den findet man ein paar Beiträge vorher.

Solange man keinen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommt kann man die Sache denk ich locker angehen und einfach ignorieren.
Bei mir stellen sie anscheinend sie Drohmails ein. ;D


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



romanticqueen schrieb:


> da ich sonst in die Schufa komme, mein Konto gesperrt wird und ich nie wieder eines eröffnen darf. Inwiefern soll man das ernst nehmen?


Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


Wer sich gegen Schneestürme in der Sahara versichern möchte:
( noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat )


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.
> 
> Schreiben Sie einen Brief und versenden diesen als Einschreiben/Rückschein  mit folgendem Inhalt:
> „Es ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Hilfsweise erkläre ich den Widerruf, der – mangels ausreichender Belehrung – auch noch rechtzeitig ist. Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine kostenlose Nutzung gewollt war und kein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich werde keinerlei Zahlung leisten.“
> ...


----------



## CountryGaby (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo!

Ich möchte etwas berichtigen, was eventuell falsch verstanden werden könnte. 
Nicht über den Patch von Anno1602 sondern auf der Suche nach diesem bin ich auf diese dubiose Seite über google gekommen. Nur, wie schon erwähnt hieß die Seite damals anders. Leider fällt mir der Name nicht mehr ein.

Lieben Gruß 

CountryGaby


----------



## hammerwerfer (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Hallo Leidgenossen
Bei mir haben Sie es wohl aufgegeben. 
Seit sech Wochen keine Mails  und Briefe erhalten.

Gruß
Hammerwerfer


----------



## dr.dezibel (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Warte erstmal ab bis der nächste Feiertag kommt. Ich könnte fast wetten, dass die Mailrobots wieder angeworfen werden. Aber wen interessierts, ein Spamfilter erledigt den elektronischen Kram und den Rest kann man doch wunderbar als Grillanzünder verwenden. Die Saison ist ja noch nicht vorbei


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



CountryGaby schrieb:


> sondern auf der Suche nach diesem bin ich auf diese dubiose Seite über google gekommen. Nur, wie schon erwähnt hieß die Seite damals anders. Leider fällt mir der Name nicht mehr ein.


Das spielt auch keine Rolle. Die Namen der (Zubringer)seiten   werden schneller gewechsel als andere Leute ihre Unterwäsche wechseln.


----------



## romanticqueen (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Dieses Wochenende waren sie wieder sehr fleißig. Gestern abend kam eine mail und heute Mittag gleich wieder. Aber ich werde die jetzt auch alle mal in den Spamordner verschieben.

Habe vor etwa 2 Wochen einen Wiederrufsbrief geschickt. Mal sehen, wie lange die mich noch nerven wollen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:16:34 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:09:55 ----------

Noch ein Zusatz:

Hab die mails gerade gelesen, bevor ich sie als Spam markiert habe. 

Nun drohen sie mir nicht mehr mit Schufa, sondern mit Kündigung meiner Bankverbindungen und Mobilfunkverträgen.

Wenn ich eine der mails als Spam markiert habe, wandern dann alle zukünftigen automatisch in diesen Ordner oder muss ich dass irgendwie nochmal extra einstellen?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*



romanticqueen schrieb:


> Nun drohen sie mir nicht mehr mit Schufa, sondern mit Kündigung meiner Bankverbindungen und Mobilfunkverträgen.



Das ist natürlich gequirlter Quark mit Senfsauce.



romanticqueen schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine der mails als Spam markiert habe, wandern dann alle zukünftigen automatisch in diesen Ordner oder muss ich dass irgendwie nochmal extra einstellen?



Bei einem lernfähigen Spamfilter sollte das ausreichen.

Wenn es nicht reicht, musst Du halt im Spamfilter eine neue Filterregel anlegen. Die besagt, dass "...alle Mails vom Absender... XXX... sofort zu löschen" sind.


----------



## dvill (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: schnell-downloaden.com  [...]?*

Nach einem Jahr geht es wieder von vorne los - Nickles


> Danach kamen eine Zahlungserinnerung, drei Mahnungen und ca. 20 Proinkasso-Drohungen.


----------

